# donde o dónde



## Gogo91

¿Cómo se escribe "donde" en esta frase?

"No me acuerdo donde era". ¿Se escribe con tilde? Sé q cuando es adverbio interrogativo se le pone, pero es q en este caso no me aclaro qué es, lo vi muchas veces sin tilde...


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, Gogo. ¡Bienvenido al foro!

"D*ó*nde" en tu oración es interrogativo, quiere decir "en qué lugar" y lleva tilde.

¡Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Por qué es interrogativo? El verbo *no-acordarse* no tiene ningún matiz interrogativo. ¿No será más bien una adverbial relativa que sin antecedente se convierte en substantiva OD de acordarse?


----------



## Gogo91

¡Gracias! Yo tampoco estoy segura. Siempre lo escribí con tilde, pero a veces veo documentos serios donde no se la ponen, y ya no sé...


----------



## chamyto

Gogo91 said:


> ¿Cómo se escribe "donde" en esta frase?
> 
> "No me acuerdo donde era". ¿Se escribe con tilde? Sé q*ue* cuando es adverbio interrogativo se le pone, pero es q*ue* en este caso no me aclaro qué es, lo vi muchas veces sin tilde...


 
Pues yo creo que en este caso sí que es adverbio .

Un ejemplo: 
Pedro :¿*Dónde *se proyectaba la película , Juan?
Juan : No me acuerdo *dónde* era ( era proyectada )


----------



## Gogo91

Creo que ya entiendo lo que dijo XiaoRoel...
Para esa pregunta habría otra respuesta posible: "No recuerdo el sitio donde era proyectada. Y si le quitas "el sitio" quedaría "No recuerdo donde era". Pero también me suena bien con tilde... ¿No puede ser que esté bien de las dos maneras?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo a ese *donde* no le veo nada de interrogativo. Como bien has visto, si ponemos el antecedente no hay duda de que va sin tilde. ¿Por qué habría que ponérsela al suprimir el antecedente y convertir así en substantiva OD la antigua frase adverbial relativa? ¿Dónde está la "interrogación" en esta pretendida "interrogativa indirecta" que no tiene nada de interrogativa ni de indirecta?


----------



## Ushuaia

Para mí el adverbio es esencialmente interrogativo, aunque concuerdo con vos en que la oración no es interrogativa de modo alguno. Pero hay siempre una pregunta en el no recordar, como en el no saber: "no recuerdo/no sé qué hicimos, dónde fuimos, con quién estuvimos". 
No es lo mismo "no recuerdo el lugar donde/en el que la besé" que "no recuerdo dónde/en qué lugar la besé": en el primer caso no puede describir el lugar donde estaba cuando la besó, en el segundo no sabe dónde estaba cuando la besó.


----------



## lety52

Tengo dudas en este caso.

Su respuesta fue que no me metiera en *donde / dónde* no me habían llamado.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Colchonero

Se escribe sin tilde.
Saludos


----------



## egiptologo

Sin acento. Con acento es para preguntar. Por ejemplo:

-¿Dónde estás?
-Donde tú me dijiste.


----------



## halverto

Disculpen, estoy sacando una campaña publicitaria urgente. Tenemos un aviso cuyo titular dice "*Ahora nuestra familia tiene donde crecer*". La pregunta: ¿ese "donde" debe llevar acento? Gracias.


----------



## Ushuaia

halverto said:


> Disculpen, estoy sacando una campaña publicitaria urgente. Tenemos un aviso cuyo titular dice "*Ahora nuestra familia tiene donde crecer*". La pregunta: ¿ese "donde" debe llevar acento? Gracias.



Creo que esta vez estaremos de acuerdo: es un adverbio relativo y no lleva tilde. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Erreconerre

Gogo91 said:


> ¿Cómo se escribe "donde" en esta frase?
> 
> "No me acuerdo donde era". ¿Se escribe con tilde? Sé q cuando es adverbio interrogativo se le pone, pero es q en este caso no me aclaro qué es, lo vi muchas veces sin tilde...


 
Se escribe con tilde porque es una oración interrogativa.

*Ejemplos de interrogativas indirectas*:
_No me han dicho *cuánto* me van a pagar._
_No sé *quién* va a venir a cenar hoy._
_Me dijo *dónde* nos podíamos encontrar._
_No puedes imaginarte *cuán* feliz me siento._
_Hablamos de *cómo* mejorar nuestra relación._

_*http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Interrogativas indirectas.htm*_
_ 
_


----------



## Colchonero

Erreconerre said:


> Se escribe con tilde porque es una oración interrogativa.
> 
> *Ejemplos de interrogativas indirectas*:
> _No me han dicho *cuánto* me van a pagar._
> _No sé *quién* va a venir a cenar hoy._
> _Me dijo *dónde* nos podíamos encontrar._
> _No puedes imaginarte *cuán* feliz me siento._
> _Hablamos de *cómo* mejorar nuestra relación._
> 
> _*http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Interrogativas indirectas.htm*_


 

Coincido. Ese _dónde_ debe llevar tilde.


----------



## Erreconerre

halverto said:


> Disculpen, estoy sacando una campaña publicitaria urgente. Tenemos un aviso cuyo titular dice "*Ahora nuestra familia tiene donde crecer*". La pregunta: ¿ese "donde" debe llevar acento? Gracias.


 
Sí lleva tilde.
Yo veo mucha diferencia entre las expresiones "donde vivir es un placer" y "busco dónde vivir". 
"...dónde crecer" es un caso muy parecido a la segunda frase de las dos anteriores, y creo que sí debe llevar tilde".


*8. *adv. interrog. l. Qué lugar. ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _Preguntó desde dónde podía disparar._ _No sabía hacia dónde le llevaban._ 

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=dónde


----------



## swift

Hola:

Tildar "donde" sería en este caso incurrir en solecismo: no hay interrogación ni directa ni indirecta.

Ellos no tienen donde alojarse
No tenemos donde ir

Tanto en las frases de arriba como en la consultada por Halverto, "donde" es ciertamente una palabra tónica; no obstante, el ser tónica no altera su función adverbial de "relativo de lugar".


----------



## Mate

Yo entiendo que en este caso se trata de una simple afirmación *(Ahora nuestra familia tiene donde crecer)* y por lo tanto no lleva tilde.


----------



## renatapatry

Según el DPD:

*6.* En oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos _haber_ y _tener,_  hay vacilación entre la pronunciación tónica y átona de este adverbio.  En estos casos puede interpretarse como interrogativo y escribirse con  tilde, o como relativo sin antecedente expreso y escribirse sin ella: _No tengo dónde _[= a qué lugar] _ir / No tengo donde _[= lugar al que] _ir; En este pueblo no hay dónde _[= en qué lugar] _comer decentemente / En este pueblo no hay donde _[= lugar en el que]_ comer decentemente._


----------



## Realice

El segundo ejemplo del DPD suena raro, raro tildado... El primero es más claro para mi gusto.


----------



## renatapatry

¿Pero "donde" se escribe con tilde, usualmente,  cuando tiene presposiciones y cuando los verbos implican movimientos, no? 
¿En este caso no debería escribirse sin tilde?


----------



## Guaratranslator

*No lleva acento* debido a que es una afirmación. Si se tratara de una oración dubitativa o interrogativa, debería llevarlo; pero no es el caso!


----------



## Lurrezko

Según la entrada del DPD que cita renatapatry en el #8, podría ir con acento: habrá que darles la razón a quienes lo ponen, en caso contrario estaríamos contradiciendo a la sin par RAE, algo inusitado y muy mal visto en este foro. Por lo demás, yo también opino que debe ir sin acento.


----------



## conjugación

Creo que como en muchas ocasiones ocurre con la Lengua la misma oración puede tener distinto significado según el contexto.
Si en una conversación alguien me pregunta algo como "¿Dónde viste a Juan? No me acuerdo donde era" no tiene ninguna conotación interrogativa. Incluso yo diría que está mejor "No me acuerdo de donde era" No me acuerdo de eso.
Pero por ejemplo si estoy buscando algo y digo "No me acuerdo donde era", o "No sé dónde era"  parece que es que me estoy preguntando ¿Dónde era?


----------



## Namarne

En todas estas últimas frases *dónde *lleva acento. No depende de la intención de preguntar, sino de que se utiliza el adverbio interrogativo, que se llama así porque es el mismo que se utiliza para preguntar.


----------



## Erreconerre

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tildar "donde" sería en este caso incurrir en solecismo: no hay interrogación ni directa ni indirecta.
> 
> Ellos no tienen donde alojarse
> No tenemos donde ir
> 
> Tanto en las frases de arriba como en la consultada por Halverto, "donde" es ciertamente una palabra tónica; no obstante, el ser tónica no altera su función adverbial de "relativo de lugar".


 
*Tildar "donde" sería en este caso incurrir en solecismo..*

Me parece que antes de tratar de poner en claro si en este caso la palabra de marras se tilda o no se tilda deberíamos de ponernos de acuerdo en lo que es un solecismo. Una falta de ortografía no es un solecismo; un error de acentucación, tampoco.

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/solecismo


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=solecismo


----------



## dexterciyo

Me acaba de dejar  el artículo de la RAE. Yo jamás pondría tilde en esos ejemplos.

¿_No tengo dónde ir_ = _No tengo *a qué lugar* ir_?  

_No tengo donde ir_ = _No tengo *lugar al que* ir_ 

¿_En este pueblo no hay dónde comer_ = _En este pueblo no hay *en qué lugar* comer_?  

_En este pueblo no hay donde comer_ = _En este pueblo no hay *lugar en el que* comer_ 

Me pregunto quién diría eso de «no tengo a qué lugar ir» o «no hay en qué lugar comer». 

Además, no veo pronunciación del adverbio como tónico, sino *átono*.


----------



## VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa

Chicos, una intriga...

"El Hijo del hombre no tiene en donde reclinar la cabeza".

Leo los usos y no resuelvo: ¿lleva acento? :/


----------



## Vampiro

VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa said:


> ¿lleva acento? :/


Para mi sí.
_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Para mí también.

Saludos


----------



## VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa

Igual para mí, jeje, sólo deseo estar segura. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Agró

*6.* En oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos *haber* y _*tener*,_ *hay vacilación entre la pronunciación tónica y átona de este adverbio*. En estos casos puede interpretarse como interrogativo y escribirse con tilde, o como relativo sin antecedente expreso y escribirse sin ella: _No tengo dónde _[= a qué lugar] _ir / No tengo donde _[= lugar al que] _ir; En este pueblo no hay dónde _[= en qué lugar] _comer decentemente / En este pueblo no hay donde _[= lugar en el que]_ comer decentemente._


Yo no se lo pongo.


----------



## VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa

Vale, buen punto, Agró, te agradezco


----------



## torrebruno

Y yo creo que no, aunque vaya perdiendo tres a dos.



> *donde.* 1. Adverbio relativo de lugar que introduce oraciones subordinadas con antecedente o sin él: _«Fueron hasta la casa donde él se alojaba»_ (Alfaya _Traidor_ [Esp. 1991]); _«Yo iré donde tú vayas»_ (Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]). Es palabra átona que debe escribirse sin tilde, a diferencia del adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo _dónde_ (→ dónde). Se hace tónico, aunque sigue escribiéndose sin tilde, cuando se coordina con otro adverbio relativo y no es el último elemento de la coordinación: _Trabajaré donde _(pron. [dónde])_ y cuando yo quiera._
> 
> 
> *dónde.* 1. Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo de lugar. Es palabra tónica que debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia del adverbio relativo _donde_ (→ donde). Introduce enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos, y oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: _«¡Estás muy moreno! ¿Dónde has estado?»_ (Morena _Silencios_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Yo he pasado luego noches mucho mejores que aquellos días. ¡Dónde va a parar!»_ (Moncada _Otoño_ [Esp. 1993]); _«No sé dónde querés ir» _(Rovner _Sueños_ [Arg. 1985]); _«¡Y mira dónde he ido a parar!»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 1.3.94). Puede constituir por sí solo un enunciado: —_¿Quieres ponerte allí? _—_¿Dónde?, _o quedar al final como único elemento de la oración subordinada: _Me gustaría irme de vacaciones, pero no sé dónde._


----------



## will.espmx

VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa said:


> Chicos, una intriga...
> 
> "El Hijo del hombre no tiene en donde reclinar la cabeza".
> 
> Leo los usos y no resuelvo: ¿lleva acento? :/


 
No se le ponga la tilde a "donde" en este caso, pues no es una pregunta(¿?), ni una exclamación (¡!) sino una afirmación.Vease abajo:
Cuándo lleva acento donde y dónde lleva acento cuando? 


Es fácil saber que *dónde*, *cuándo*, *cómo*, *qué *y *por qué* llevan acento cuando se trata evidentemente de una pregunta o una exclamación (¿? ¡!). Pero cuando esa interrogación o exclamación son indirectas o subordinadas, escondidas dentro en una oración, pueden convertirse en una Trampalabra.

Una vez más, el truco del reemplazo puede ser de gran ayuda:

_Donde _lleva acento si lo podemos reemplazar por: _a qué lugar / en qué lugar_.

Necesito que me digas *dónde *piensas ir - Necesito que me digas *a qué lugar *piensas ir.
Necesito que me digas *dónde *estás - Necesito que me digas *en qué lugar* estás.
_Donde _no lleva acento si lo podemos reemplazar por: _lugar al que / lugar en el que_.

Yo voy a ir *donde *tú me digas / Yo voy a ir *al lugar que* tú me digas.
Yo estoy *donde *tú me dijiste / Yo estoy *en el lugar que* tú me dijiste.
*
Lo mismo podemos hacer con el cuando:*

_Cuando _lleva acento si lo podemos reemplazar por: en qué momento

Necesito que me digas *cuándo *vas a ir / Necesito que me digas *en qué momento *vas a ir.
_Cuando _no lleva acento si lo podemos sustituir por: _momento en el que._

Voy a ir *cuando *dejes de molestar / Voy a ir *en el momento que* dejes de molestar.
*
De igual forma podemos aplicar esta regla para el como:*

_Como _lleva acento si lo podemos reemplazar por: _de qué manera._

Necesito que me digas *cómo *te regresarás / Necesito que me digas *de qué manera* te regresarás.
_Como _no lleva acento si lo podemos reemplazar por: de la manera que.

Voy a regresarme *como *pueda / Voy a regresarme *de la manera que* pueda.
---

Visita la acepción de dónde del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la R.A.E. (http://trampalabras.blogspot.com/2010/12/cuando-lleva-acento-donde-y-donde-lleva.html)


----------



## juandiego

Yo también creo que no: me cuesta mucho aceptar el caracter de interrogativo de ese tipo de construcciones.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Para mí la frase tiene el siguiente significado:

- El Hijo del hombre no tiene dónde (en qué lugar)...

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Por todas las explicaciones que han dado, yo con mayor razón pondría el acento.
Sobre todo por esta:
_Donde _lleva acento si lo podemos reemplazar por: _a qué lugar / en qué lugar_.
Para mi la frase:
"El Hijo del hombre no tiene en dónde reclinar la cabeza".
Lo que dice es:
"El Hijo del hombre no tiene en qué lugar reclinar la cabeza".
_

(Edito: Casi chocamos, Paco)


----------



## juandiego

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Para mí la frase tiene el siguiente significado:
> 
> - El Hijo del hombre no tiene dónde (en qué lugar)...
> 
> Saludos


Hola Paco.
O _un lugar en el que..._
Digo yo que para que algo se pueda considerar interrogativa indirecta se debe de estar preguntando algo al menos, o sea, deberá poder construirse una frase equivalente con la interrogativa directa. ¿Cuál sería en este caso (y en muchos otros aceptados como tales)?


----------



## Bloodsun

¡Con tilde! ¡Con tilde! Sin ninguna duda: *dónde* (en qué lugar)


Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no lo pongo. Además, ese *donde* lo pronuncio átono. Pero comprendo los argumentos a favor de la tilde, y la RAE no se define. De modo que lo puedes poner o no, Verdecita, a tu criterio.


----------



## Peón

Doy mi opinión: yo *no *lo pondría. El "en donde reclinar la cabeza" en ese contexto me suena mucho más natural sin tilde. 
Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

Peón said:


> Doy mi opinión: yo *no *lo pondría. El "en donde reclinar la cabeza" en ese contexto me suena mucho más natural sin tilde.
> Saludos.



Cierto que es muy importante el contexto. Como yo lo veo, llevaría o no tilde según el caso:

1) "El Hijo del hombre no tiene *en dónde* reclinar la cabeza".

2) "El Hijo del hombre no tiene *un lugar donde* reclinar la cabeza".


La diferencia es evidente, creo. Y como el caso de Verdecita es el 1), pues insisto en que debería llevar tilde.


Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Bloodsun said:


> Cierto que es muy importante el contexto. Como yo lo veo, llevaría o no tilde según el caso:
> 
> 1) "El Hijo del hombre no tiene *en dónde* reclinar la cabeza".
> 
> 2) "El Hijo del hombre no tiene *un lugar donde* reclinar la cabeza".
> 
> 
> La diferencia es evidente, creo. Y como el caso de Verdecita es el 1), pues insisto en que debería llevar tilde.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Bloodsun.
To también insisto con lo mío .
¿Tiene sentido: _No tener ¿dónde/en qué lugar? hacer algo_?
O ¿tiene más sentido: _No tener un lugar en el que hacer algo_?

No creo que haya ninguna cuestión (pregunta indirecta), lo que hay es una selección de una opción concreta. Se tiene o no se tiene algo (un sitio) pero no se puede tener o no tener una pregunta sobre qué sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

juandiego said:


> Hola Bloodsun.
> To también insisto con lo mío .
> ¿Tiene sentido: _No tener ¿dónde/en qué lugar? hacer algo_?
> O ¿tiene más sentido: _No tener un lugar en el que hacer algo_?
> 
> No creo que haya ninguna cuestión (pregunta indirecta), lo que hay es una selección de una opción concreta. Se tiene o no se tiene algo (un sitio) pero no se puede tener o no tener una pregunta sobre qué sitio.



Libre cada uno de insistir en lo suyo .

No voy a rebatir tu argumento (considero que no sacaríamos nada en blanco). Tan solo me limitaré a copiar aquí un par de definiciones del Diccionario de María Moliner, que, creo yo, dan la razón a mi insistencia (no por eso deja de ser discutible, por supuesto).



> *dónde* (del lat. "de unde") adv. interr. Se emplea para designar un lugar por el que se pregunta o sobre el que se manifiesta ignorancia, o duda: "¿Dónde estuviste ayer. Dime dónde dejo esto. No sé dónde lo he visto"





> *donde* (del lat. "de unde") adv. rel. Expresa una relación de lugar: "La casa donde vives. La camisa estaba donde la dejaste ayer". Adonde. Do. Popularmente se usa como preposición con el significado de "en casa de" o "a casa de": "Estoy donde la tía Julia".



Si doña Moliner considera correcto tildar el donde de "no sé *dónde* lo he visto", no veo por qué no habríamos de tildar el donde de "no tiene en *dónde* reclinar la cabeza". Es la misma cosa, quieras llamarla interrogativa indirecta o no.


Saludos.


----------



## Agró

No es lo mismo. "Decir" o "saber" son _verba dicendi_, verbos de dicción, justamente aquellos que introducen la _interrogatividad_; en cambio "tener" no lo es.


----------



## torrebruno

_VeRdeCiTa PisTaChiTa,_ vaya la que has liado, compadre.
Y a lo mejor será porque "El Hijo del hombre no tiene en donde reclinar la cabeza", según como quieras leerlo, ese donde pude ser *átono* o *tónico,* y en cualquiera de los dos casos queda de rechupete.
Para mi gusto y visto la opinión del personal, pónle la mosquita según lo que te pida el cuerpo. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Magnalp

Pues, si la RAE admite ambas opciones, creo que lo único remarcable es que sería un error tildar el adverbio cuando sí se expresa un antecedente, caso en el que solo podría funcionar como relativo.

_"El Hijo del hombre no tiene ningún lugar dónde reclinar la cabeza".

_Cuando no hay antecedente, yo siempre coloco la tilde_: no hay dónde, no hay cómo, no hubo cuándo y no habrá por qué hacerlo. 
_


----------



## juandiego

Hola de nuevo, Bloodsun.

Los ejemplos del Maria Moliner con la opción acentuada sí que plantean una cuestión más o menos clara; especialmente la primera que se puede fácilmente transformar en una interrogativa directa; _Dime: ¿dónde dejo esto?_. Es algo más discutible el segundo caso aunque comprendo que el _No sé_ es en el fondo también interpretable como un _Me pregunto_ y por ahí se podría aceptar su carácter interrogativo; que no por la lógica semántica que plantea de no saber una duda (o no se sabe algo, o se tiene una duda, pero no se puede no saber una duda).

Estoy de acuerdo con Agró que en el caso del verbo _tener_ (poseer) esto se muestra aun más claramente. En _No tener algo _, ese algo no puede ser ni pregunta, ni ignorancia, ni duda (como dice el M.M.), de hecho, se sabe perfectamente que ese algo ni siquiera se posee, luego se conoce lo que es.

A mí la acentuación en estos casos me interesa no tanto en sí misma como por lo que necesariamente conlleva de tener que considerar estas frases como interrogativas indirectas cuando en la mayoría de los casos no cabe tal interpretación desde una estricta lógica de significados. Supongo que se acepta el criterio de sustitución mencionado por _will.espmx_, o el de Magnalp sobre la existencia o no de antecedente expreso, por mera simplificación, aunque no sé por qué extraña e injusta razón se debe favorecer la sustitución por la pregunta (en qué lugar) en vez de por la respuesta (lugar en el que). Una pregunta no es equivalente a su repuesta. En el proceso desde la una hacia la otra lo que se pierde es precisamente el carácter interrogativo que da origen a dicho acento y su clasificación como interrogativas indirectas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Solo a efectos estadísticos: yo no le pondría la tilde.


Una sugerencia, *Pistachita*, por qué no dices "El Hijo del hombre no tiene *para *reclinar la cabeza".


----------



## Peón

Víctor Pérez said:


> Una sugerencia, *Pistachita*, por qué no dices "El Hijo del hombre no tiene *para *reclinar la cabeza".




Pero esa redacción sonaría algo extraña por estos pagos, Víctor. Nos preguntaríamos: ¿no tiene qué?

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Peón said:


> Pero esa redacción sonaría algo extraña por estos pagos, Víctor. Nos preguntaríamos: ¿no tiene qué?
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, debo reconocer que por estos pagos tampoco es un giro demasiado recomendado. Me olvidé poner el hombrecito verde: .


----------



## stephen woolf

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Buenas tardes,

No consigo entender si en la siguiente oraciòn tengo que poner la tilde en 'donde':

¿Me da el papel _donde_ tengo que firmar por la venta de mi casa?

Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí *donde* es un adverbio relativo de lugar (antecedente-núcleo _papel_), por tanto sin acento gráfico.


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> Aquí *donde* es un adverbio relativo de lugar (antecedente-núcleo _papel_), por tanto sin acento gráfico.


----------



## canceriano22

Gogo91 said:


> ¿Cómo se escribe "donde" en esta frase?
> 
> "No me acuerdo donde era". ¿Se escribe con tilde? Sé q cuando es adverbio interrogativo se le pone, pero es q en este caso no me aclaro qué es, lo vi muchas veces sin tilde...



*Lleva acento*, nos guste o no. Puede ser discutible si se ve mejor o peor, pero el caso es que, por lo menos hasta ahora, "donde" no lleva tilde solo si es adverbio relativo, como en: "en el parque donde estaban ellos", pero es "dónde" si, por ejemplo, decimos: "No me acuerdo dónde lo dejé". O como en el ejemplo mismo: "No me acuerdo donde era". Debe ser: "No me acuerdo dónde era". Hay una pregunta implícita, en estos dos casos y por eso debe llevar tilde. No es necesario únicamente ser un adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo para llevar tillde


Fuente: RAE


----------



## XiaoRoel

Debería ser, en tal caso, _no me acuerdo *de* donde era_, que en ningún caso tiene tonema (entonación, cadencia melódica de la frase) interrogativo. Las famosas "interrogativas indirectas2 (sin *de* así entendería la tradición gramatical esta construcción) con verbos de entendimiento no deja de ser un espejismo terminológico. Son oraciones substantivas (en este caso una adjetiva substantivada, al faltar el antecedente de _*donde*_ - si falta el núcleo antecedente en una oración adjetiva, ésta se promociona automáticamente a substantiva-. Sólo cuando el verbo principal el de interrogación podremos hablar de interrogativas indirectas: _le pregunté/demandé dónde lo había dejado (que es más bien una construcción de estilo indirecto mixto)_, _pero no sabía donde lo había dejado_.
Ten en cuanta que esta tilde diacrítica (marca la modalidad interrogativa de la frase, cuando no es una interrogación directa, y recae sobre el léxico interrogativo) es eso, diacrítica (distingue entre el interrogativo-exclamativo de los demás valores de ese léxico), y no tiene sentido cuando se usa sobre léxico sin ese valor.
Podríamos también entrar a discutir sobre la verdadera naturaleza de ese adverbio relativo que además de adverbio es también morfema, pero eso sería tema de otro hilo.


----------



## Ricsu

> Debe ser: "No me acuerdo dónde era"



Sí, al tratarse de una pregunta indirecta. Pero lo correcto es "No me acuerdo *de* dónde era", pues con "acordarse" rige esa preposición, verbigracia, "no me acuerdo de eso (de dónde era)".
"de dónde era" es un complemento de régimen.


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> No consigo entender si en la siguiente oraciòn tengo que poner la tilde en 'donde':
> 
> ¿Me da el papel _donde_ tengo que firmar por la venta de mi casa?
> 
> Gracias.



No, no lleva tilde, pues se trata de un pronombre de relativo que introduce una proposición subordinada adjetiva en función de adyacente o complemento del nombre, funciona como un adjetivo ("el papel azul"), distinguiendo ese papel de todos los demás.
No es un adverbio, es un pronombre de relativo. Otra prueba es que puede sustituirse por "el cual" o "la cual" ("en el cual" en el presente caso).

Un adverbio de relativo introduce una proposición subordinada adverbial, la cual funciona como un adverbio: "Vete donde yo te diga (vete allí)", lo cual no es el caso.

Bibliografía a consultar:
http://roble.pntic.mec.es/acid0002/index_archivos/Gramatica/adverbios_interrogativos_relativos.htm
http://iesptolosa.net/ies/dptos/dpt...as_Proposiciones_Subordinadas_Adverbiales.pdf
http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Pronombre_interrogativo

Y creo que con eso vale.

Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Alguien es capaz de leer lo que escriben los demás?


----------



## Bloodsun

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Alguien es capaz de leer lo que escriben los demás?


¿A qué te referís, Xiao? Yo leo todo.


----------



## Bloodsun

stephen woolf said:


> No consigo entender si en la siguiente oraciòn tengo que poner la tilde en 'donde':
> 
> ¿Me da el papel _donde_ tengo que firmar por la venta de mi casa?


Sin tilde.


----------



## torrebruno

> _Preguntó desde dónde podía disparar_


El hombre del rifle no sabía en qué lugar tenía que ponerse a pegar tiros y lo preguntó. LLeva tilde



> _Preguntó desde donde podía disparar_


El hombre del rifle ya estaba en el sitio desde el que iba a ponerse a pegar tiros pero como se dejó el reloj en casa preguntó desde allí la hora a alguin. NO lleva tilde.

No veo el problema que veis vosotros; si incluso en la entonación al decirlo se sabe, ¿no?


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> _Preguntó desde dónde podía disparar_



Seguro que para esta no hay discusión porque es una interrogación indirecta clara. Preguntó... 



> _Preguntó desde donde podía disparar_



Y para esta tampoco, claro. Aunque algún despistadillo habrá si solo la lee.


----------



## Peterdg

torrebruno said:


> El hombre del rifle no sabía en qué lugar tenía que ponerse a pegar tiros y lo preguntó. LLeva tilde
> 
> 
> El hombre del rifle ya estaba en el sitio desde el que iba a ponerse a pegar tiros pero como se dejó el reloj en casa preguntó desde allí la hora a alguin. NO lleva tilde.
> 
> No veo el problema que veis vosotros; si incluso en la entonación al decirlo se sabe, ¿no?


¡Genial! ¡Excelente ejemplo!


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> Debería ser, en tal caso, _no me acuerdo *de* donde era_, que en ningún caso tiene tonema (entonación, cadencia melódica de la frase) interrogativo. Las famosas "interrogativas indirectas2 (sin *de* así entendería la tradición gramatical esta construcción) con verbos de entendimiento no deja de ser un espejismo terminológico. Son oraciones substantivas (en este caso una adjetiva substantivada, al faltar el antecedente de _*donde*_ - si falta el núcleo antecedente en una oración adjetiva, ésta se promociona automáticamente a substantiva-. Sólo cuando el verbo principal el de interrogación podremos hablar de interrogativas indirectas: _le pregunté/demandé dónde lo había dejado (que es más bien una construcción de estilo indirecto mixto)_, _pero no sabía donde lo había dejado_.
> Ten en cuanta que esta tilde diacrítica (marca la modalidad interrogativa de la frase, cuando no es una interrogación directa, y recae sobre el léxico interrogativo) es eso, diacrítica (distingue entre el interrogativo-exclamativo de los demás valores de ese léxico), y no tiene sentido cuando se usa sobre léxico sin ese valor.
> Podríamos también entrar a discutir sobre la verdadera naturaleza de ese adverbio relativo que además de adverbio es también morfema, pero eso sería tema de otro hilo.



..._*pero no sabía donde lo había dejado*_, yo lo entiendo como que ignoraba algo cuando se encontraba en el lugar donde había dejado una cosa. Por ejemplo, en la cocina dejó un libro, pero no sabe el número telefónico de su novia cuando se ubica en el lugar donde dejó el libro: no sabía (un número telefónico) donde (en el lugar concreto que sí conoce) lo había dejado (el libro).

Y comenzaba a recordar cuando no estaba donde (el lugar concreto que conoce) lo había dejado porque se movía de ese lugar; cuando se iba a la sala de estar, por ejemplo.

Además veo dos oraciones independientes, sin conexión la una con la otra: ..._le pregunté donde lo había dejado,_ una de ellas; _pero no sabía donde lo había dejado_, es la segunda.

Así lo entiendo. Sé que no le quisiste dar ese sentido a la oración, pero no lo interpreto de otro modo.


----------



## Erreconerre

Ricsu said:


> Sí, al tratarse de una pregunta indirecta. Pero lo correcto es "No me acuerdo *de* dónde era", pues con "acordarse" rige esa preposición, verbigracia, "no me acuerdo de eso (de dónde era)".
> "de dónde era" es un complemento de régimen.
> 
> 
> No, no lleva tilde, pues se trata de un pronombre de relativo que introduce una proposición subordinada adjetiva en función de adyacente o complemento del nombre, funciona como un adjetivo ("el papel azul"), distinguiendo ese papel de todos los demás.
> No es un adverbio, es un pronombre de relativo. Otra prueba es que puede sustituirse por "el cual" o "la cual" ("en el cual" en el presente caso).
> 
> Un adverbio de relativo introduce una proposición subordinada adverbial, la cual funciona como un adverbio: "Vete donde yo te diga (vete allí)", lo cual no es el caso.
> 
> Bibliografía a consultar:
> http://roble.pntic.mec.es/acid0002/index_archivos/Gramatica/adverbios_interrogativos_relativos.htm
> http://iesptolosa.net/ies/dptos/dpt...as_Proposiciones_Subordinadas_Adverbiales.pdf
> http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Pronombre_interrogativo
> 
> Y creo que con eso vale.
> 
> Un saludo.


Yo pienso que "No me acuerdo donde era" sí lleva tide.
Ayer pasé por un bonito lugar, pero no pude volver a él. No me acuerdo dónde era.

Con la oración *Pregúntale dónde vive*, se dice que le preguntes en qué lugar vive.
Con la oración *Pregúntale donde vive*, se dice que vayas a su casa y le hagas la pregunta. 

Así me ha parecido siempre. Así se acostumbara donde vivo. Y no sé dónde más.


----------



## flljob

dexterciyo said:


> Me acaba de dejar  el artículo de la RAE. Yo jamás pondría tilde en esos ejemplos.
> 
> ¿_No tengo dónde ir_ = _No tengo *a qué lugar* ir_?
> 
> _No tengo donde ir_ = _No tengo *lugar al que* ir_
> 
> ¿_En este pueblo no hay dónde comer_ = _En este pueblo no hay *en qué lugar* comer_?
> 
> _En este pueblo no hay donde comer_ = _En este pueblo no hay *lugar en el que* comer_
> 
> Me pregunto quién diría eso de «no tengo a qué lugar ir» o «no hay en qué lugar comer».
> 
> Además, no veo pronunciación del adverbio como tónico, sino *átono*.



¿Te parece incorrecto decir _*en qué *lugar de La Mancha vivía don Quijote_?


----------



## elnickestalibre

Yo usaría la tilde: No me acuerdo dónde era.

-¿Viste a Juan?
- Sí, pero no me acuerdo dónde era --> No me acuerdo en qué lugar lo vi.

Aunque es cierto que, según la entonación, este tipo de adverbios aparecen en algunas oraciones donde ambas formas son correctas.


----------



## elnickestalibre

dexterciyo said:


> Me acaba de dejar  el artículo de la RAE. Yo jamás pondría tilde en esos ejemplos.
> 
> ¿_No tengo dónde ir_ = _No tengo *a qué lugar* ir_?  *---> ¿Desde cuándo "donde" equivale a "a qué lugar"? La palabra "donde" equivale a "en qué lugar", sin indicar movimiento, y en tu frase no tiene sentido alguno.*
> 
> _No tengo donde ir_ = _No tengo *lugar al que* ir_   *---> Mal, es "adonde": No tengo adonde ir.*
> 
> ¿_En este pueblo no hay dónde comer_ = _En este pueblo no hay *en qué lugar* comer_?
> 
> _En este pueblo no hay donde comer_ = _En este pueblo no hay *lugar en el que* comer_
> 
> Me pregunto quién diría eso de «no tengo a qué lugar ir» o «no hay en qué lugar comer».
> 
> Además, no veo pronunciación del adverbio como tónico, sino *átono*.


----------



## Erreconerre

dexterciyo said:


> Me acaba de dejar  el artículo de la RAE.
> 
> Me pregunto quién diría eso de *«no tengo a qué lugar ir» o «no hay en qué lugar comer».
> *
> Además, no veo pronunciación del adverbio como tónico, sino *átono*.




Donde vivo no hay otra forma de decirlo. 
_Dime a *qué *lugar iremos a comer. Iremos al mismo *que* fuimos ayer.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me sorprende la seguridad con la que se afirman cosas tan lábiles como esta de *donde, dónde, adonde, adónde, a donde y a dónde*. Como se ve en esta enumeratio que acabo de hacer el problema no es fácil y las soluciones diatçopicas son muy variables, como todo juego morfosintáctico de la lengua (el que más se erosiona en el uso oral, especialmente en el iletrado).
Las soluciones pueden ser variadas y sorprendentes como se ve en este hilo. Y, especialmente, si se pasan los registros orales a la lengua escrita.
Pero el gran problema es la caracterización de las llamadas "interrogativas indirectas" (terminología proveniente de la gramática el latín (que hoy, para varios autores, no pasa de una categoría semifantasma en latín). Aquí está el _quid_ de la cuestión. ¡Y no es problema fácil, incluso para filólogos!
Además la verdadera naturaleza de las subordinadas adjetivas adverbiales con y sin antecedente, que a nivel morfosintáctico son adjetivos que, sin antecedente se substantivan, como todas las relativas, y si el nexo cambia de valor al aparecer sin antecedente. Todo complicado. Difícil y enrevesado.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Es verdad. Pero yo creo que esto, si se siguen unas pautas, puede resultar muy sencillo.

Usamos "donde" para denotar "lugar en que" y "dónde" para denotar "en qué lugar". Y marcamos la tilde cuando la palabra suene tónica solamente. Ej.: No sé dónde está Miguel // esté donde esté (esté en el lugar que esté) nos da igual.

Usamos "adónde" para denotar "a qué lugar" y "adonde" para "lugar al que". Ej.: No sé adónde se fue Miguel. // vaya adonde vaya nos da igual (vaya al lugar que vaya).

*Pero, claro, si el dpd se empeña en poner que es posible que "donde y adonde" tengan algunos usos similares o que sea optativo usar uno u otro en algunos casos, lo mismo que "dónde y adónde" o "fuera y afuera", pues ya apaga y vámonos.


----------



## ilinx

Hola foristas,

En la oración: "Yo sé dónde estoy."

... tengo la duda si dónde es un adverbio interrogativo, o si debe ser en vez "Yo sé donde estoy" (y si mi tendencia a querer ponerle la tilde es sólo por ser una palabra tónica).

Lo mismo para:

"Si supieran dónde/donde estoy y con quién/quien." (Ya que la persona que escribe no duda del lugar/la persona... declara más bien que otro es el que no sabe.)

La RAE dice:
*
dónde.**6. En oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos haber y tener, hay vacilación entre la pronunciación tónica y átona de este adverbio. En estos casos puede interpretarse como interrogativo y escribirse con tilde, o como relativo sin antecedente expreso y escribirse sin ella: No tengo dónde [= a qué lugar] ir / No tengo donde [= lugar al que] ir; En este pueblo no hay dónde [= en qué lugar] comer decentemente / En este pueblo no hay donde [= lugar en el que] comer decentemente.*

En este caso el verbo es saber, o sea que no aplica directamente, pero creo que hay una relación.

También es interesante mencionar que la Academia apunta que la pronunciación tónica no siempre indica que debe tildarse la palabra:

*donde*. *1. Adverbio relativo de lugar que introduce oraciones subordinadas con antecedente o sin él: «Fueron hasta la casa donde él se alojaba» (Alfaya Traidor [Esp. 1991]);«Yo iré donde tú vayas» (Chao Altos [Méx. 1991]). Es palabra átona que debe escribirse sin tilde, a diferencia del adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo dónde (→  dónde). Se hace tónico, aunque sigue escribiéndose sin tilde, cuando se coordina con otro adverbio relativo y no es el último elemento de la coordinación: Trabajaré donde (pron. [dónde])y cuando yo quiera.*

¿Opiniones?


----------



## miguel89

Para mí, lleva tilde en las dos oraciones que ponés de ejemplo:
_
Yo sé dónde estoy.
Si supieran dónde..._

En ninguna de las dos hay una "subordinada de infinitivo" ni hay adverbios relativos coordinados.

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

A la primera frase no le pondría tilde. Lo repito y no puedo hacerlo sonar tónico (al menos no tan tónico como el donde de la segunda oración). Por lo demás, no me pregunten, acentúo de oído. 

A la segunda, tanto donde como quien llevan tilde.


----------



## miguel89

Sé dónde estoy = sé en qué lugar estoy
Sé donde estoy = sé (acerca de algo) en el lugar en el que estoy, en otros lugares puede que no sepa (acerca de eso).

La segunda es una interpretación un poco forzada, lo sé, pero sirve para mostrar la diferencia.

En la primera, "el lugar" es el objeto directo de saber (es lo que sé); en la segunda, "donde estoy" es un circunstancial de lugar.


----------



## ilinx

Gracias, Miguel. Tu ejemplo tiene sentido... la versión sin tilde sería algo como: Sé, donde estoy, que la vida es buena, pero cuando me muevo de aquí se me olvida. (Creo que sería necesario separar con comas...)

La duda que me queda es ¿al ser tónica la pronunciación, garantiza que es un adverbio interrogatorio? El segundo ejemplo que di de la RAE da un ejemplo de un "donde" tónico que sin embargo no se tilda, y eso me hizo dudar. También porque me puse a pensar, ¿en qué sentido es interrogatorio, si no hay duda?


----------



## miguel89

El adverbio tónico es interrogativo o exclamativo.


----------



## ilinx

miguel89 said:


> El adverbio tónico es interrogativo o exclamativo.



Sí, claro... me refería este ejemplo en concreto.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  ¿No es uno de esos casos donde tradicionalmente lleva tilde pero últimamente han decidido quitarla?  Os lo pregunto porque no estoy nada seguro.


----------



## Pixidio

merquiades said:


> Hola.  ¿No es uno de esos casos donde tradicionalmente lleva tilde pero últimamente han decidido quitarla?  Os lo pregunto porque no estoy nada seguro.



No, los acentos de "donde" hasta donde sé, no los han sacado aún. Yo tampoco estoy seguro sobre ese caso, lo pondría sin tilde.


----------



## edw

miguel89 said:


> Sé dónde estoy = sé en qué lugar estoy
> Sé donde estoy = sé (acerca de algo) en el lugar en el que estoy, en otros lugares puede que no sepa (acerca de eso).
> 
> La segunda es una interpretación un poco forzada, lo sé, pero sirve para mostrar la diferencia.
> 
> En la primera, "el lugar" es el objeto directo de saber (es lo que sé); en la segunda, "donde estoy" es un circunstancial de lugar.



Esto de acentuar "dónde" en la oración "Sé donde estoy" me parece una contradicción sin más. Me explico:

_Saber _es un verbo de conocimiento, ¿no? Entonces si se usa en forma afirmativa indica que se _conoce _el objeto directo que lo acompaña (pues es un verbo transitivo). Pues ese objeto directo a su vez no puede ser interrogativo, pues si lo fuera eso indicaría que quien se está refiriendo a él no lo conoce. Y nos estaríamos contradiciendo. No podemos _conocer _algo que _no conocemos_.

Se aprecia mejor si convertimos la oración en negativa:

-No _sé_ d*ó*nde estoy 

En este caso sí el adverbio lleva acento y es interrogativo, pues el verbo de conocimiento está expresado en forma negativa, es decir, expresa ignorancia. No conocemos y por eso preguntamos, es lo lógico, ¿no? 

Miremos este ejemplo:

_Ignoro_ dónde estoy:

Aquí el verbo está expresado en forma afirmativa, pero expresa la misma idea que "no saber": es decir, falta de conocimiento. Y si no se sabe, se pregunta; si se sabe, no se puede preguntar (hablando en estricta lógica). 

_Sé d*o*nde estoy
_
Contextualicémolo:  

_Sé que estoy en China _

donde=China (el lugar es conocido por el hablante)

Sé donde estoy = Sé que estoy en China


----------



## Pixidio

> -No sé dónde estoy



Así lo pensé yo, pero no sabía cómo explicar por qué con un no adelante el acento me parecía perfectamente natural y en cambio en la afirmación no. De hecho, no sabía la razón de que esa acento me hicera un ruido.


----------



## miguel89

edw said:


> Esto de acentuar "dónde" en la oración "Sé donde estoy" me parece una contradicción sin más. Me explico:
> 
> _Saber _es un verbo de conocimiento, ¿no? Entonces si se usa en forma afirmativa indica que se _conoce _el objeto directo que lo acompaña (pues es un verbo transitivo). Pues ese objeto directo a su vez no puede ser interrogativo, pues si lo fuera eso indicaría que quien se está refiriendo a él no lo conoce. Y nos estaríamos contradiciendo. No podemos _conocer _algo que _no conocemos_.


Pero el mote de adverbios interrogativos y exclamativos es meramente convencional, la palabra cumple una función determinada, cualquiera sea el apelativo que se le dé. La palabra dónde/donde en "sé dónde/donde estoy" desempeña la misma función sintáctica que en "no sé dónde/donde estoy" (de cualquier manera que pronuncies el adverbio, tónico o átono).


----------



## Pixidio

miguel89 said:


> (de cualquier manera que pronuncies el adverbio, tónico o átono).



¿Y cuál es el sentido del acento, si no hay lugar a confusión y encima es átono?


----------



## edw

miguel89 said:


> Pero el mote de adverbios interrogativos y exclamativos es meramente convencional, la palabra cumple una función determinada, cualquiera sea el apelativo que se le dé. La palabra dónde/donde en "sé dónde/donde estoy" desempeña la misma función sintáctica que en "no sé dónde/donde estoy" (de cualquier manera que pronuncies el adverbio, tónico o átono).



No sé si he entendido bien. Hablando de función sintáctica "donde/dónde" funcionan ambos como introductores de una subordinada sustantiva que funciona como objeto directo. Pero creo que te estás refiriendo a la categoría gramatical. En ese caso, donde/dónde ciertamente son los dos adverbios, pero la sub-diferenciación que se hace entre que el primero es relativo, mientras que el segundo es exclamativo o interrogativo, no es una convención. Esa subfunción existen y por eso es posible marcarla, subcategorizarla. No son funciones intercambiables. 
(Si bien usar la tilde para marcarla  sí pueda llamarse una "convención")

P.D. Ten en cuenta que _Sé d*ó*nde estoy_ y_No sé d*o*nde estoy _son frases que no son correctas en el español escrito, según las normas de la RAE. En el primer caso, _donde_ es un adverbio relativo y no debe llevar tilde; en el segundo, es interrogativo y debe llevarla. No hay ambigüedad posible, y por lo tanto, la tilde (o la ausencia de esta) es ortográficamente obligatoria.


----------



## miguel89

No, lo que quise decir es que el adverbio de "sé dónde estoy" y el de "no sé dónde estoy" cumplen la misma función sintáctica y pertenecen a la misma categoría gramatical, sin que importe que en la primera oración se asevere algo y, por ende, no haya una interrogación implícita a la que haya que responder. De otra manera en oraciones como "sé en qué lugar estoy" no habría que tildar "qué", y creo que convendrás conmigo en que eso no es posible.

En cuanto a lo de convencional, me refería a sus nombres, no a su función.

Saludos


----------



## edw

miguel89 said:


> No, lo que quise decir es que el adverbio de "sé dónde estoy" y el de "no sé dónde estoy" cumplen la misma función sintáctica y pertenecen a la misma categoría gramatical, sin que importe que en la primera oración se asevere algo y, por ende, no haya una interrogación implícita a la que haya que responder. De otra manera en oraciones como "sé en qué lugar estoy" no habría que tildar "qué", y creo que convendrás conmigo en que eso no es posible.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de convencional, me refería a sus nombres, no a su función.
> 
> Saludos



Veamos: 

Debo insistir en que la frase _Sé d*ó*nde estoy _no es ortográficamente posible, según las normas que los hablantes de español seguimos, que son las de la RAE. 

Habiendo dicho eso, tengo que apuntar que la diferenciación que se hace entre _d*o*nde _(adverbio relativo) y _d*ó*nde_ (adverbio exclamativo e interrogativo), desde mi punto de vista, no tiene un fundamente sintáctico, sino semántico. Uno y otro, aún siendo adverbio (y funcionando sintácticamente ambos como ello) no significan lo mismo. Es esta circunstancia la que es señalada por la tilde (o la ausencia de ésta). Por esto la inclusión de la tilde (o la ausencia de esta) está determinada por el contexto semántico, y no por el sintáctico, aun en casos como estos:

-¿D*ó*nde dejaste el bolso?
-Lo dejé d*o*nde dejaste tu suéter. 

Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

"Sé dónde estoy" es análoga a:

_Sé qué dices.
Sé cuándo vienes.
Sé cómo estás._
_Sé en qué lugar estoy._

No tiene nada que ver que haya o no falta de conocimiento. Y el fundamento es prosódico y sintáctico. El relativo tiene un antecedente (que puede no estar explícito); el adverbio interrogativo y exclamativo, no.


----------



## edw

miguel89 said:


> "Sé dónde estoy" es análoga a: _Sé qué dices. Sé cuándo vienes. Sé cómo estás._ _Sé en qué lugar estoy._ No tiene nada que ver que haya o no falta de conocimiento. Y el fundamento es prosódico y sintáctico. El relativo tiene un antecedente (que puede no estar explícito); el adverbio interrogativo y exclamativo, no.





Para mí ninguna de las oraciones que propones son ortográficamente posibles:



_Sé qu*é* dices_ (la oración es equivalente a: _Se *lo que* dices_, por lo tanto _que_ es *pronombre relativo*. Y no debe acentuarse)



_Sé cu*á*ndo vienes _(la oración es equivalente a: _Sé *el tiempo en que* vienes_, por lo tanto cuando es una *conjunción temporal* (por definición sin ningún tipo de valor interrogativo o admirativo). Y no debe acentuarse)



_Sé c*ó*mo estás (_la oración es equivalente a _Sé *el modo en que* estás_, por lo tanto, _como_ es un *adverbio de modo no interrogativo*. Y no debe acentuarse)



_Sé en qu*é* lugar estoy (_la oración es equivalente a _Sé (_conozco_) el *sitio en que* me encuentro - que_ aquí es por definición un_ pronombre relativo, pues se está refiriendo a "sitio" y en tu ejemplo, a "lugar". No hay interrogación posible; es un pronombre relativo y no se acentúa. _

P.D. Creo que llamar "análogo" a todos estos casos con respecto al dicotomía dónde/donde no es lo más aclarador. Cada uno de estos casos tienen características propias, que no podemos obviar, generalizando. 

*Saludos. *


----------



## miguel89

Bueno, entonces no hay nada más que decir.


----------



## jmx

edw said:


> Para mí ninguna de las oraciones que propones son ortográficamente posibles:


Hola, ahora no se me ocurre ningún argumento convincente, pero lo que estás diciendo entra en completa contradicción con todo lo que he leído y he escrito a lo largo de toda mi ya más bien larga vida. 

Una expresión que empiece con 'donde' (sin acento) ha de ser necesariamente complemento circunstancial respecto al verbo del que dependa, o bien complemento adjetival respecto a un sustantivo. Si tenemos una clausula/proposición/_clause_ que es complemento directo del verbo del que depende, como en "sé dónde estoy", solo por eso ya sabemos que tiene que llevar acento, como en este caso.

Y por cierto, el 'dónde' de "sé dónde estoy" sí es tónico, aunque en el marco de la frase no sea fácil de percibir. La diferencia con el átono se ve en ejemplos como el que ha puesto Miguel:





> Sé dónde estoy = sé en qué lugar estoy
> Sé donde estoy = sé (acerca de algo) en el lugar en el que estoy, en otros lugares puede que no sepa (acerca de eso).


Quizá se vea mejor sustituyendo el verbo "sé" con otros como "infiero", "deduzco", "conozco", etc.


----------



## edw

jmartins said:


> Hola, ahora no se me ocurre ningún argumento convincente, pero lo que estás diciendo entra en completa contradicción con todo lo que he leído y he escrito a lo largo de toda mi ya más bien larga vida.
> 
> Una expresión que empiece con 'donde' (sin acento) ha de ser necesariamente complemento circunstancial respecto al verbo del que dependa, o bien complemento adjetival respecto a un sustantivo. Si tenemos una clausula/proposición/_clause_ que es complemento directo del verbo del que depende, como en "sé dónde estoy", solo por eso ya sabemos que tiene que llevar acento, como en este caso.



Hola. 

En realidad no logro captar tu explicación. De plano, pienso que vemos la dicotomía dónde/donde desde puntos de vista distintos. 

Espero una explicación más detallada. 



> Y por cierto, el 'dónde' de "sé dónde estoy" sí es tónico, aunque en el  marco de la frase no sea fácil de percibir. La diferencia con el átono  se ve en ejemplos como el que ha puesto Miguel:Quizá se vea mejor  sustituyendo el verbo "sé" con otros como "infiero", "deduzco",  "conozco", etc.



Yo no tomo en cuenta los valores prosódicos porque no determinan todos los casos de tildes diacríticas. ¿Cuándo me dices que el "d*o*nde" es tónico, me estás diciendo que debe llevar tilde? Porque lo has escrito con tilde en tu ejemplo, pero no estoy seguro. 

Saludos.


----------



## jmx

edw said:


> Espero una explicación más detallada.



Hay algunas excepciones en las tildes diacríticas como "el cual" (ese 'cual' es tónico) o "no tengo más que tres" (ese 'más' es átono); pero en varios casos, como dónde/donde, cuándo/cuando, y quizá otros, yo diría que no hay excepciones. El problema de fondo no es entender las reglas de la RAE, que evidentemente están horrorosamente mal explicadas, sino entender intuitivamente la diferencia entre pares de frases como:

¿A qué vas a casa?
¿A que vas a casa?

No dijo qué quiere.
No dijo que quiere.

O el ejemplo de Miguel, desgraciadamente un poco forzado como ya él mismo dijo, que modifico un poco:

Entiendo dónde estoy.
Entiendo donde estoy.

En todo caso te invito a que busques, en algún texto cuya ortografía sea fiable, oraciones subordinadas de complemento directo que empiecen con 'donde', 'cuando', o 'como' sin acentos. Dudo que las encuentres.


----------



## edw

jmartins said:


> Hay algunas excepciones en las tildes diacríticas como "el cual" (ese 'cual' es tónico) o "no tengo más que tres" (ese 'más' es átono); pero en varios casos, como dónde/donde, cuándo/cuando, y quizá otros, yo diría que no hay excepciones. El problema de fondo no es entender las reglas de la RAE, que evidentemente están horrorosamente mal explicadas, sino entender intuitivamente la diferencia entre pares de frases como:
> 
> ¿A qué vas a casa?
> ¿A que vas a casa?
> 
> No dijo qué quiere.
> No dijo que quiere.



No sé si has visto mi firma, pero yo entiendo pocas cosas gracias a la RAE. Sus explicaciones en este punto en específico me parecen especialmente cómodos y tautológicas. Incomprensibles, fuera de su propia gramática. En cuanto a las frases que propone, aquí mi opinión:


¿A qu*é *vas a casa? (entiendo que es interrogativo el qué, y por eso se acentúa)

_¿A qu*e* va a casa? _

Lo siento, pero esta frase no es interrogativa. No pueden aparecer los signos interrrogativos. No puedo imaginármela usándola con un sentido interrogativo. Un contexto para mí sería:

- ¿Por que te vas? 
- No me voy, solo voy a dar una vuelta
- A qu*e* (te) vas a casa y no me lo quieres decir. 

Esto sin entrar en más consideraciones. 

Estas oraciones son diferentes y hay ambigüedad que sólo resuelve el contexto:
_
*No dijo qué quiere. *(No dijo cuál (interrogativo) de todas las cosas que hay quiere)
*No dijo qu*e* quiere. *(No dijo que de la* única cosa* que hay (o se está hablando y por lo tanto el hablante conoce) no dijo que de *esta cosa* quiere)

_En la primera el _qué_ es pronombre interrogativo (sustituye un sintagma nominal *desconocido *por el hablante; sintácticamente *es un objeto directo*) mientras que en el segundo el _que _es _una conjunción (introduce una subordinada sustantiva que actúa como objeto directo)
_


_Entiendo dónde estoy.
Entiendo donde estoy._

Este es el mismo caso que el que comienza el hilo. Y tengo la misma opinión: para mí (tomando en cuenta lo que he explicado) no es posible la forma con tilde. Por lo menos no en un contexto a secas como este. Y los ejemplos son muy difíciles de interpretar lingüísticas. Lo siento, pero yo sin contexto no sé trabajar. ¿Me podrías contextualizar un uso y otro?









> En todo caso te invito a que busques, en algún texto cuya ortografía sea fiable, oraciones subordinadas de complemento directo que empiecen con 'donde', 'cuando', o 'como' sin acentos. Dudo que las encuentres.



Estos casos no abundan mucho sencillamente porque 'donde', 'cuando', o 'como'
funcionan casi siempre como partes de subordinadas *adverbiales *por el simple hecho de que son *adverbios. *Si fueran pronombres, como _que_, otro sería el caso. Pero, desde mi punto de vista, la función sintáctica no tiene nada que ver con la distinción que hace la tilde diacrítica.


----------



## Peterdg

edw said:


> Pero, desde mi punto de vista, la función sintáctica no tiene nada que ver con la distinción que hace la tilde diacrítica.


Yo diría al contrario. Lo de poner las tildes o no en palabras como _como, donde, cuando _etc. es cosa puramente sintáctica.

Ver aquí. (Vale la pena leer todo el hilo.)

El problema radica en la formulación defectuosa que le da la RAE. Utilizan un concepto confuso (interrogativas indirectas) para describir el uso de la tilde diacrítica en estas palabras. Se pone en duda la mera existencia de tal categoría.

Para resumir este tema ya discutido hasta la saciedad en este foro: en mi opinión es como dice jmartins.

PD. Me gustaría saber cómo lo formula la RAE en la nueva publicación de la ortografía. Si alguien pudiera comprobarlo, me gustaría mucho saberlo.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> Yo diría al contrario. Lo de poner las tildes on no en palabras como _como, donde, cuando _etc. es cosa puramente sintáctica.
> 
> Ver aquí. (Vale la pena leer todo el hilo.)
> 
> El problema radica en la formulación defectuosa que le da la RAE. Utilizan un concepto confuso (interrogativas indirectas) para describir el uso de la tilde diacrítica en estas palabras. Se pone en duda la mera existencia de tal categoría.
> 
> Para resumir este tema ya discutido hasta la saciedad en este foro: en mi opinión es como dice jmartins.
> 
> PD. Me gustaría saber cómo lo formula la RAE en la nueva publicación de la ortografía. Si alguien pudiera comprobarlo, me gustaría mucho saberlo.



La explicación de la tilde diacrítica de la academia es mucho más que las interrogativas indirectas. Está hecha en base a prosodia, semántica también, pero de ningún modo se sigue un método sistemático. Leer aquí Y no creo que un método sintáctico exclusivo aclare nada. 

Yo quiero que me expliquen como son sintácticamente explicables las siguientes frases:

Sé d*ó*nde estoy

Sé d*o*nde estoy

Semánticamente, sólo es posible una. Prosódicamente tal vez las dos. Sintacticamente explicables en bases a sus componente en la estructura profunda de la oración es lo que yo quisiera ver; cómo es explicable sintácticamente la presencia de la tilde en un caso, y en otro no.


----------



## Peterdg

edw said:


> Yo quiero que me expliquen como son sintácticamente explicables las siguientes frases:
> 
> Sé d*ó*nde estoy
> 
> Sé d*o*nde estoy
> 
> Semánticamente, sólo es posible una. Prosódicamente tal vez las dos. Sintacticamente explicables en bases a sus componente en la estructura profunda de la oración es lo que yo quisiera ver; cómo es explicable sintácticamente la presencia de la tilde en un caso, y en otro no.


Sé dónde estoy. "dónde estoy" es subordinada sustantiva que funciona como OD de saber. ("dónde estoy" es la cosa que sabes)

Sé donde estoy. "donde estoy" es subordinada adverbial de lugar. "donde estoy" es el lugar en el que te encuentras cuando sabes algo.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> Sé dónde estoy. "dónde estoy" es subordinada sustantiva que funciona como OD de saber. ("dónde estoy" es la cosa que sabes)
> 
> Sé donde estoy. "donde estoy" es subordinada adverbial de lugar. "donde estoy" es el lugar en el que te encuentras cuando sabes algo.



¿Y qué eso tiene que ver con la presencia o no de la tilde en uno y otro caso?


----------



## Peterdg

edw said:


> ¿Y qué eso tiene que ver con la presencia o no de la tilde en uno y otro caso?


Pues supongo que no has leído el hilo que puse en uno de mis aportes anteriores.

En lugar de describir el asunto de la tilde diacrítica en términos de "preguntas", "exclamaciones" e "interrogativas indirectas", este último término muy discutido entre los gramáticos, eso dicho sea de paso, tendrían que formularlo como lo indica Xiaoroel en el enlace que puse. Es decir: lleva tilde en subordinadas sustantivas, preguntas y exclamaciones y no la lleva en subordinadas adverbiales. Xiaoroel lo formula con más esmero que yo. Y viene a ser lo mismo que lo que dijo jmartins.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> Pues supongo que no has leído el hilo que puse en uno de mis aportes anteriores.
> 
> En lugar de describir el asunto de la tilde diacrítica en términos de "preguntas", "exclamaciones" e "interrogativas indirectas", este último término muy discutido entre los gramáticos, eso dicho sea de paso, tendrían que formularlo como lo indica Xiaoroel en el enlace que puse. Es decir: lleva tilde en subordinadas sustantivas, preguntas y exclamaciones y no la lleva en subordinadas adverbiales. Xiaoroel lo formula con más esmero que yo. Y viene a ser lo mismo que lo que dijo jmartins.



Es que en el caso de "donde/dónde" yo lo veo desde un punto de vista absolutamente categorial. No se acentúa cuando es adverbio relativo y se acentúa cuando es adverbio interrogativo y exclamativo, y cuando es sustantivo. Eso se adhiere a lo que dice la Academia al final. 

Pero la explicación que se da en ese otro hilo no. Es otra norma. No una reformulación de la de la Academia. Será mejor o peor. Pero no se puede acentuar según ellas, porque es diferente. No corresponde con la de la Academia. Que "dónde estoy" sea O.D. en "Sé dónde estoy" no explica el hecho de que "dónde" sea un adverbio interrogativo. Y sólo si es un adverbio interrogatorio podría acentuarse si seguimos la RAE. Si no la seguimos, es otro caso. Pero no se puede esperar conciliar ambos enfoques porque no son conciliables. No hay correspondencia en absoluto. 

El problema que yo le veo a todo estos casos es la falta de contexto con que se quieren manejar  los ejemplos. En tu explicación de los casos anteriores, tu supones que en la segunda hay un "algo" que funciona como objeto directo. Pero yo no lo veo por ningún lado expresado en la oración. Mira lo que te digo en ejemplos:

Según vuestro enfoque, ¿son posibles ambas oraciones o sólo una?

Sé d*ó*nde estoy que te vas.

Sé d*o*nde estoy que te vas.



Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Pues el problema es que la RAE no sigue su propia formulación/pauta en la práctica para aplicar la tilde. Lo que hace en sus publicaciones (por ejemplo en la NGLE) corresponde con lo que describe Xiaoroel. También es la manera como se utiliza en España en la literatura y en la prensa (tengo poca experiencia con las variedades del español latino americano; lo siento). 

En cuanto a tus últimas frases; así, yo sólo le veo un sentido a la versión sin tilde: "en el lugar en que me encuentro, sé que te vas". 
(es subordinada adverbial así que va sin tilde)

Es posible que se me escape alguna posibilidad de interpretación de la versión con tilde, pero honradamente, ahora no la veo.

En cuanto a tu observación sobre el contexto: te doy toda la razón. Es lo que sigo diciendo también siempre que contesto a una pregunta sobre, por ejemplo, el uso del pretérito indefinido o el imperfecto. No hay más remedio que añadir (y describir) un contexto (o varios contextos) y explicar el uso para cada uno.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> Pues el problema es que la RAE no sigue su propia formulación/pauta en la práctica para aplicar la tilde. Lo que hace en sus publicaciones (por ejemplo en la NGLE) corresponde con lo que describe Xiaoroel. También es la manera como se utiliza en España en la literatura y en la prensa (tengo poca experiencia con las variedades del español latino americano; lo siento).



Esto tendría que verlo. Sería que la Academia se contradijera. Y en Latinoamérica y todo el mundo hispanohablante se sigue una sola norma: la de la RAE. Incluso en Estados Unidos. Mira Univisión o Telemundo. 



> En cuanto a tus últimas frases; así, yo sólo le veo un sentido a la versión sin tilde: "en el lugar en que me encuentro, sé que te vas".
> (es subordinada adverbial así que va sin tilde)



Pero aquí te he pillado, Peter. 

Tú ves dos posibilidades en "Sé d@nde estoy" porque estás suponiendo un sintagma que no existe en uno de los casos. Te cito:




> Sé donde estoy. "donde estoy" es subordinada adverbial de lugar. "donde  estoy" es el lugar en el que te encuentras cuando sabes *algo*.



Ese "algo" (un sintagma nominal que funciona como objeto directo) no existe sintácticamente en la frase y no se puede tomar en cuenta. No es correcto hacerlo, pues entonces estaríamos analizando una oración imaginaría y el habla (o la escritura) no tiene nada imaginario para fines puramente sintácticos, que es el enfoque que ustedes están defendiendo (pero violando, me disculpan el verbo un poco fuerte). 

Es el mismo casos de todos los ejemplos expuesto por muchos en el otro hilo. En oraciones sintácticamente idénticas, se supone sintagmas ausentes en la estructura superficial de la oración en un caso, pero en el otro no. Así es muy fácil encontrar diferencias. En un  análisis sintáctico superficial sólo vale lo que está escrito o dicho. Lo no dicho o no dicho no se supone ni se imagina. 

¿Te das cuenta que desde que se fuerza la presencia del O.D sólo hay una opción, porque no se supone nada? 

En "Sé d@nde estoy." sólo hay lo que está escrito. Más nada. La oración comienza en mayúsculas y termina en punto. Para fines sintácticos eso es todo lo que vale. Entonces de ahí vamos a partir. 


A mí me parece que a la formulación de XiaoRoel le falta algo. Posiblemente la tipeó muy rápido, pero me atrevo a decir, sin ser latinista, que debe de ser (porque según sus palabras su formulación se adhiere en esencia a la de la Academia y esta es la única forma) de este modo. Copio y pego, y al final agrego en negrita:

_Se acentúan todos estos elementos pronominales, adverbiales y subjuncionales:
a) cuando se emplean en la modalidad impresivo-expresiva de la lengua (interrogaciones y exclamaciones);
b) y también cuando marcan oraciones subordinadas substantivas, o  substantivadas, en función de OD de un verbo de conocimiento o actividad  mental cognoscitiva_ *negada* *(como en el verbo "ignoro") o expresada en forma negativa, (como en No sé)*

No importa el hecho de que sea O.D o no en principio. La regla está explicada en función del tipo de verbo y esto es así, pues es este sentido del verbo el que determina cómo se entiende el adverbio o el pronombre: si de forma relativa o interrogativa. Y desde un punto de  vista sintáctico: si sustituyendo a un sintagma *conocido* por el hablante -o expresado previamente en el contexto oracional- (en cuyo caso es relativo) o uno *desconocido* por el hablante -o no expresado todavía en el contexto verbal- (y en cuyo caso es interrogativo). 

Ahora sí ambas formulaciones se avienen a la misma práctica y son conciliables. 
Aunque esta última, si bien más clara, no es sólo sintáctica. Interviene el sentido del verbo (conocimiento negado) y la intención comunicativa (exclamativa, interrogativa). Y aunque prescindimos de la categoría "pregunta indirecta", mantenemos (aunque implícita) la idea del valor interrogativo que adquieren estos elementos oracionales (adverbios y pronombres interrogativos).  

No sé cuáles hoyos tenga este aditamento mío, pero a mí me convence. 

Sé que ustedes ya analizarán sus ejemplos. 

Estamos de acuerdo, ¿si o no, Peter?


----------



## Peterdg

Jeje. Sólo me pillas con una explicación; "saber" puede utilzarse como verbo intransitivo.


> *4. *intr. Estar informado de la existencia, paradero o estado de alguien o de algo


 así que un OD explícito no es necesario. Así habría podido decir:  "donde estoy" es el lugar en el que te encuentras cuando sabes *de* algo. 

En cuanto a: 


> *negada* *(como en el verbo "ignoro") o expresada en forma negativa, (como en No sé)*


No entiendo por qué lo has añadido porque Xiao no lo dice y en mi opinión, no es necesario ni correcto. Si añades eso, que sí es facíl tener razón.

En tu ejemplo


> Sé d*ó*nde estoy que te vas.


"que te vas" es OD así que resulta imposible que "dónde estoy" sea OD y por consiguiente tiene que ser una subordinada adverbial (es decir: sin tilde).

Ya se hace tarde aquí; tengo que leer tu comentario con más atención para comentar más; será algo para mañana.


----------



## juandiego

edw said:


> Esto de acentuar "dónde" en la oración "Sé donde estoy" me parece una contradicción sin más. Me explico:
> 
> _Saber _es un verbo de conocimiento, ¿no? Entonces si se usa en forma afirmativa indica que se _conoce _el objeto directo que lo acompaña (pues es un verbo transitivo). Pues ese objeto directo a su vez no puede ser interrogativo, pues si lo fuera eso indicaría que quien se está refiriendo a él no lo conoce. Y nos estaríamos contradiciendo. No podemos _conocer _algo que _no conocemos_.
> 
> Se aprecia mejor si convertimos la oración en negativa:
> 
> -No _sé_ d*ó*nde estoy
> 
> En este caso sí el adverbio lleva acento y es interrogativo, pues el verbo de conocimiento está expresado en forma negativa, es decir, expresa ignorancia. No conocemos y por eso preguntamos, es lo lógico, ¿no?
> 
> Miremos este ejemplo:
> 
> _Ignoro_ dónde estoy:
> 
> Aquí el verbo está expresado en forma afirmativa, pero expresa la misma idea que "no saber": es decir, falta de conocimiento. Y si no se sabe, se pregunta; si se sabe, no se puede preguntar (hablando en estricta lógica).
> 
> _Sé d*o*nde estoy
> _
> Contextualicémolo:
> 
> _Sé que estoy en China _
> 
> donde=China (el lugar es conocido por el hablante)
> 
> Sé donde estoy = Sé que estoy en China


Hola edw.

No estoy de acuerdo en que la negación del verbo _saber_ cambie la percepción del _donde _(interrogativa-locativa) en absoluto. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el inicio de tu razonamiento: se conoce de qué lugar se está hablando, el sitio al que se refiere el hablante lo tiene perfectamente claro. Pero esto es igualmente así en el caso de que se niegue el conocimiento de ese sitio, de hecho se niega su conocimiento porque se sabe de qué sitio se trata y se sabe que no se ha estado ahí antes o no se recuerda.

Desde el punto de vista lógico-semántico es imposible saber o no saber una pregunta; se sabe o no se sabe la respuesta.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> Jeje. Sólo me pillas con una explicación; "saber" puede utilzarse como verbo intransitivo.




Precisamente, Peter. Me estás dando la razón. Revisa de nuevo la definición:



> *4. intr.* Estar informado de la existencia, paradero o estado de alguien o de algo.



_*Sé d@nde estoy*_ no está contruido como intransitivo aquí. El O.D está explícito (_d@nde estoy_). No hay que suponerlo. La construcción del verbo es transitiva. No hay que suponer ningún otro tipo de sintagma que no esté en la oración, mucho menos uno nominal con función de O.D (pues ya existe)




> En cuanto a:
> No entiendo por qué lo has añadido porque Xiao no lo dice y en mi opinión, no es necesario ni correcto. Si añades eso, que sí es facíl tener razón.



Quizás no lo has entendido. Pero en tu mismo mensaje anterior admitiste que entre esta explicación y la de la RAE hay una contradicción (o por lo menos, no lo negaste, que fue lo que yo dije). Yo lo que he hecho es buscar el modo de conciliarla, pues Xiao mismo dice que la explicación es sólo una reformulación. Sin la parte que yo agrego es más: es una norma diferente. 

Además lo explico sintáctica y semáticamente. 

No me interesa tener razón. He admitido la validez del argumento sintáctico, pero no por sí sólo. Pues la explicación de Xiao está lejos de ser sólo sintáctica.

Me gustaría que me explicaría por qué piensas que no es correcto ni necesario. 

Saludos.


----------



## edw

juandiego said:


> Hola edw.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo en que la negación del verbo _saber_ cambie la percepción del _donde _(interrogativa-locativa) en absoluto. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el inicio de tu razonamiento: se conoce de qué lugar se está hablando, el sitio al que se refiere el hablante lo tiene perfectamente claro. Pero esto es igualmente así en el caso de que se niegue el conocimiento de ese sitio, de hecho se niega su conocimiento porque se sabe de qué sitio se trata y se sabe que no se ha estado ahí antes o no se recuerda.
> 
> .



 No. Se _sabe_ que se está en un sitio, pero no _se sabe_ de qué sitio se trata porque no se ha estado ahí antes. En short: se _desconoce_ *el sitio. *(sintagma)

El sentido negativo o negado del verbo de conocimiento convierte un pronombre o adverbio relativo (que sustituye un sintagma nominal_ conocido _ por el hablate) en uno interrogativo (que sustituye uno que el hablante _desconoce_)



> Desde el punto de vista lógico-semántico es imposible saber o no saber una pregunta; se sabe o no se sabe la respuesta



Esto de acuerdo con este. La respuesta (desconocida por el hablante) es el sintagma (desconocido) que en la estructura superficial el adverbio o pronombre *interrogativo* está sustituyendo. Y que por lo tanto, se expresa como pregunta (directa o indirecta, para los que entieden la última categoría).

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

edw said:


> No. Se _sabe_ que se está en un sitio, pero no _se sabe_ de qué sitio se trata porque no se ha estado ahí antes. En short: se _desconoce_ *el sitio. *(sintagma)
> 
> El sentido negativo o negado del verbo de conocimiento convierte un pronombre o adverbio relativo (que sustituye un sintagma nominal_ conocido _ por el hablate) en uno interrogativo (que sustituye uno que el hablante _desconoce_)
> 
> 
> 
> Esto de acuerdo con este. La respuesta (desconocida por el hablante) es el sintagma (desconocido) que en la estructura superficial el adverbio o pronombre *interrogativo* está sustituyendo. Y que por lo tanto, se expresa como pregunta (directa o indirecta, para los que entieden la última categoría).
> 
> Saludos.


Hola de nuevo edw.

Que no se sepa identificar el sitio por la razón que sea no significa que no sepas de qué lugar estas hablando y es esto último lo que se introduce con el adverbio relativo independientemente de que sea para decir que se conoce o que no se conoce. No hay nunca interrogación, ni en positivo ni en negativo. El esquema semántico en la mente del hablante no es:
_No conozco ¿dónde estoy?_; [Ésta es la incongruencia lógica que mencionaba antes]
sino,
_No conozco el sitio en el quedónde estoy_;
siendo el primero la pregunta y el segundo la respuesta, y lo que se pierde en la transformación de la pregunta a la respuesta es precisamente el carácter interrogativo. La única posibilidad que hay de que tenga un carácter plenamente interrogativo es que el verbo de la principal sea de pregunta:
_Me pregunto dónde estoy_;
estos son los únicos casos en los que cabe hablar de pregunta indirecta.
Por el modelo que propones de interrogativas indirectas, casi cualquier enunciado de relativo podría ser calificado como tal porque siempre puede imaginar uno que responde a una pregunta ficticia.

Saludos.


----------



## edw

juandiego said:


> Hola de nuevo edw.  Que no se sepa identificar el sitio por la razón que sea no significa que no sepas de qué lugar estas hablando y es esto último lo que se introduce con el adverbio relativo independientemente de que sea para decir que se conoce o que no se conoce. No hay nunca interrogación, ni en positivo ni en negativo. El esquema semántico en la mente del hablante no es: _No conozco ¿dónde estoy?_; [Ésta es la incongruencia lógica que mencionaba antes] sino, _No conozco el sitio en el quedónde estoy_; siendo el primero la pregunta y el segundo la respuesta, y lo que se pierde en la transformación de la pregunta a la respuesta es precisamente el carácter interrogativo. La única posibilidad que hay de que tenga un carácter plenamente interrogativo es que el verbo de la principal sea de pregunta: _Me pregunto dónde estoy_; estos son los únicos casos en los que cabe hablar de pregunta indirecta. Por el modelo que propones de interrogativas indirectas, casi cualquier enunciado de relativo podría ser calificado como tal porque siempre puede imaginar uno que responde a una pregunta ficticia.  Saludos.


 Hola. 
  No nos estamos entendiendo. Yo no estoy hablando de interrogativas indirectas o no directas (simplemente lo mencioné al final en mi otro post, porque es como lo entiende la RAE).   

Yo estoy hablando de adverbios (o pronombres) con carácter relativo o interrogativo. Yo no estoy diciendo que la negación de "saber" convierte a "donde estoy" convierte en ¿dónde estoy? Sino que lo convierte un sintagma conocido por el hablante, (o el sujeto de acción, o el destinatario de ésta) en uno desconocido, que se expresa en un* adverbio interrogativo*. Desde el punto de vista de quien experimenta la interrogación, ese sintagma que sustituye el adverbio en la estructura superficial, no está presente en la estructura profunda de la oración. Le es desconocido.   
Pero tú lo ves desde otro punto de vista:   



> Que no se sepa identificar el sitio por la razón que sea no significa que no sepas de qué lugar estas hablando



¿No identifico que estoy en China, pero sé que estoy en China? No: a lo sumo, supongo que estoy en  China, pues veo letreros en mandarín y personas con rasgos asiáticos ( igual podría estar en Japón, que usa el mismo sistema de escritura y son asiáticos): lo que *no sé*  es en cuál de los países asiáticos estoy. No *identifico el lugar en que estoy. *Si no lo identifico, no hay conocimiento posible con respecto a la identidad del lugar. E incluso si sé en verdad que estoy en China, la interrogación se ha de referir a un desconocimiento: a "no sé en qué parte de China estoy", por ejemplo.  
Incluso teniendo claro dos posibilidades. ¿Esto es rojo o es azul? Tenemos claros dos colores, pero hay un desconocimiento de la identidad real del color con respecto al objeto. Esto es lo que se llama duda. Alguien podría respondernos: No, es blanco. Porque es con respecto al objeto mismo. 



> *No hay nunca interrogación*, ni en positivo ni en negativo.



  ¿Y cuál es la diferencia entre dónde/donde?  Obviamente, el adverbio siempre expresa "lugar", pero cuando es *adverbio relativo de lugar* se refiere a un sintagma conocido por el hablante (o el sujeto o el destinatario de la acción) y cuando *adverbio de lugar interrogativo* se refiere a un sintagma desconocido por el hablante (o el sujeto o el destinatario de la acción)  ¿Para ti no existe la diferencia relativo/interrogativo? 

 Y desde el punto de vista de la RAE las preguntas indirectas son admitidas por más verbos que el que mencionas. Pero igual  descrees de su existencia:  *

43.3.1g *No todos los predicados admiten interrogativas indirectas. *Los que las aceptan están vinculados con el concepto de ‘información’.* Expresan, en particu­lar, diversas acciones, estados y procesos relativos a su solicitud (demandar, pregun­tar),  su  posesión  (estar  seguro,  recordar,  saber),  su  adquisición  (adivinar,  aprender, averiguar, comprender, darse cuenta, deducir, descubrir, dilucidar, enterarse, infor­marse, interesarse, observar, predecir, reconocer, así como los verbos de percepción ver, notar, observar, oír, sentir), su ausencia o inestabilidad (desconocer, dudar, ignorar,  olvidar,  poner  en  duda,  preguntarse,  ser  un  misterio),  su  transmisión  o manifestación  (aludir,  anunciar,  avisar,  comunicar,  contestar,  decir,  explicar, hablar,  indicar,  informar,  revelar),  su  pertinencia  (dar  igual,  importar,  ser fundamental, ser irrelevante), su creación o fijación (acordar, decidir, determinar, especificar,  establecer),  su  valoración  (criticar,  elogiar,  {estar ~ dejar ~ tener} claro, ser evidente) o su subordinación a algún factor: {a la ~ en} espera (de), depender  (de),  en  función  (de),  independientemente  (de),  según,  etc.  Entre  los predicados de pensamiento, unos las admiten (imaginarse, pensar), pero no otros (creer). Estos grupos semánticos se mantienen cuando el elemento subordinante no es un verbo, sino un sustantivo (duda), un adjetivo (indeciso) o una preposición (según). 

  Yo no estoy ni criticando, ni defendiendo la existencia o no de preguntas indirectas. Eso no me interesa. Mi análisis es absolutamente categorial.   Cualquier método de identificación de pronombres y adverbios tónicos ha de ser verificable categorialmente. El Xiao no lo es (además de contradecir el de la Academia) y ya explicaré por qué. 

Y a todo esto me gustaría cual es tu opinión al respecto del tema mismo de este hilo: el ejemplo "Sé d@onde estoy" 
 Saludos.


----------



## janlu314

Perdonad que entre aquí.
Yo sé donde estoy. (así, sin contexto)
*“Dónde: En oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos haber y tener, hay vacilación entre la pronunciación tónica y átona de este adverbio,...* etc.”

En "yo sé donde estoy", 'donde' no es dependiente de los verbos haber y tener. Luego, fuera, aquí no puedo aplicar esta norma. 

"*Donde: Adverbio relativo de lugar, Es palabra átona que debe escribirse sin tilde.*
*Dónde: Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo, debe escribirse con tilde. Excepto cuando se 'coordina con otro adverbio relativo' y además no es el último elemento de la coordinación."
*
"yo sé donde estoy" Afirmo que sé el lugar o situación donde estoy, sin tilde.
Decid lo que queráis que/(pero) "yo sé donde estoy". Afirmo que sé la situación en que estoy, sin tilde.

Pero, ¿sé dónde estoy? Admito que no sé el lugar o situación donde estoy, tengo dudas. Miro ahora si está combinado con otro adverbio relativo y no lo está, si lo hubiera estado, miraría si es el último elemento de la coordinación (no es el caso). Luego con tilde puesto que No se dan ninguna de estas dos excepciones.

Propongo al redactor de la definición quitar 'relativo' en "coordina con otro adverbio relativo" y añadir 'o conjunción'. Quedaría "coordina con otro adverbio o conjunción"

Aunque donde está, está muy bien.
¿Pero dónde está?.
No sé dónde está (duda interrogativo)
Ponla donde más/mejor te plazca.
Donde está el termino medio.
Ya han encontrado al niño. - ¿Dónde?


Espero no haber metido la pata.


----------



## torrebruno

Bravo, bravísimo. Hilo de muy alto nivel. Gracias por enseñar.


----------



## edw

janlu314 said:


> Espero no haber metido la pata.



Por fin alguien hace un análisis partiendo de una teoría y no en base a suposiciones (incluyéndome a mí en los que ha hecho esto último):

Desde mi punto de vista, no has metido la pata. 

Yo lo voy a explicar desde otro punto de vista, partiendo de la teoría de las interrogativas (si es posible quisiera partir desde cero): 


Lo primero es que no voy a hablar de preguntas, sino de "enunciados interrogativos". No son equivalentes:



> La equiparación de los conceptos de ‘interrogación’ y ‘pregunta’ es todavía menos adecuada desde el punto de vista teórico. La caracterización del significado abstracto que está ligado a una determinada estructura
> oracional  debe  hacerse  en  términos  estrictamente  formales,  semánticos,  y  no  aludiendo  a  posibles  objetivos comunicativos  del  hablante.  Por  lo  tanto,  dentro  del  terreno  de  la  reflexión  gramatical  no  es  conveniente identificar  ambas  nociones,  como  se  hace  a  veces  informalmente,  ya  que,  al  hacerlo,  se  están  identificando equivocadamente estructura gramatical y propósito discursivo.
> 
> Resulta  conveniente,  por  tanto,  utilizar  el  término  ‘oración  interrogativa’  para  hacer referencia sólo a los aspectos estrictamente gramaticales (tanto sintácticos como semánticos) de  este  tipo  de  construcciones,  y  reservar  la  denominación  de  ‘pregunta’  para  aquellos enunciados interrogativos emitidos para obtener del destinatario una información.
> 
> *M.Victoria Escandell Vidal * Aquí



En el mismo documento se señala que: 



> La propiedad que todas las oraciones interrogativas tienen en común es la de contener una*  incógnita,  una  variable; * dicho  de  otro  modo,  todas  las  interrogativas  son  expresiones abiertas, “incompletas”.



Además se agrega: 



> En el caso de las interrogativas parciales la incógnita corresponde al pronombre, adjetivo o adverbio interrogativo utilizado:
> 
> a. _¿Quién_ llegó antes?
> b. _¿Qué _color te gusta más?
> c. _¿Cuándo_ irá Juan a tu casa?



Cómo señala Ignacio Bosque aquí (página lógica 9) las interrogativas indirectas parciales son aquellas que están construidas en base a pronombre o adverbios interrogativos (a los cuales corresponde la incógnita) a diferencia de las totales de  que corresponde a la estructura (_Si_ + oración). En las interrogativas indirectas parciales, la subordinada está introducida por el adverbio o pronombre. 

Desde este punto de vista teórico, vamos a analizar el enunciado _Sé d@nde estoy_. Como este análisis está destinado a determinar si corresponde la tilde o no, hay que dejar en claro en cuál caso, desde un punto de vista categorial, la tilde correspondería en d@nde:




> *dónde*. *1.* *Adverbio interrogativo* o exclamativo de lugar. Es palabra tónica que  debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia del adverbio relativo _donde_ (→  donde).  Introduce enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos, y  oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: _«¡Estás muy moreno! ¿Dónde has estado?»_ (Morena _Silencios_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Yo he pasado luego noches mucho mejores que aquellos días. ¡Dónde va a parar!»_ (Moncada _Otoño_ [Esp. 1993]); _«No sé dónde querés ir» _(Rovner _Sueños_ [Arg. 1985]); _«¡Y mira dónde he ido a parar!»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 1.3.94). Puede constituir por sí solo un enunciado: —_¿Quieres ponerte allí? _—_¿Dónde?, _o quedar al final como único elemento de la oración subordinada: _Me gustaría irme de vacaciones, pero no sé dónde_



Creo que estarán de acuerdo en que en el enunciado en cuestión sólo parece posible una función interrogativa o no, en ningún caso una exclamativa. Veremos si es cierto o no.

Lo primero que debemos de determinar es sí el enunciado _Sé d@nde estoy _es una oración con algún valor interrogativo. Leamos nuevamente la definición:



> La propiedad que todas las oraciones interrogativas tienen en común es la de contener una*  incógnita,  una  variable; * dicho  de  otro  modo,  todas  las  interrogativas  son  expresiones abiertas, *“incompletas”.*



En el caso de _Sé d@nde estoy_, ¿podemos identificar una incógnita? 


Probemos con una pequeña fórmula. Según la teorías de las interrogativas, la incógnita corresponde al adverbio pronombre en las interrogativas parciales (ver Cita de Escandel) y en las interrogativas indirectas parciales ese adverbio o pronombre es el que introduce la subordinada (ver Cita de Bosque arriba). 
Si partimos del presupuesto lógico de que una incógnita despejada no existe; en *2+Y=7*, una vez sabemos que *Y *corresponde a *5*, y éste sustituye a* Y* y con ésta a la incógnita, que desaparece por _desarrollo lógico_. Si

_Sé_ [la solución a la incógnita "mi paradero"]= es igual a que la incógnita *no existe por desarrollo lógico. 

*Es como señala *Escabel* (documento enlazado):



> La  función  proposicional  se  “cierra”  —y  pasa, entonces, a constituir una proposición— *cuando se especifica un valor para dicha variable.  *
> 
> Así  pues,  desde  el  punto  de  vista  semántico,  una  interrogativa  no  es  más  que  una  estructura  abierta. *Como toda fórmula abierta, la interrogativa admite una solución:* lo que denominamos habitualmente ‘respuesta’ es el elemento que sirve para cerrar ese contenido proposicional.



El enunciado "Sé d@nde estoy" no admite *ninguna solución. *Y esto es así, porque no incluye ninguna incógnita. 

Veamos con el ejemplo opuesto: 

_No sé d@nde estoy. _

¿Tenemos aquí una incógnita? O dicho de otro modo, admite este enunciado _una solución_. Veamos en un contexto lingüístico dialógico:

Hablante 1- _No sé d@nde estoy_
Hablante 2-Sí, sabes d@nde estas. _Estás en China_

Incógnita: _No sé *d@nde* estoy_ 
Es sustituida por: _Sabes *d@nde *estás_ 
Solución: _Estás en China_

La sustitución del d@nde, que corresponde a la incógnita, por otro d@nde que, corresponde a la solución no es fortuita. Señala Escandel (documento enlazado):



> Toda oración interrogativa predetermina, por tanto, el tipo y la categoría del elemento que puede cerrar la proposición : en las interrogativas parciales, debe ser de la *misma clase* que la *palabra interrogativa* [pronombre o adverbios]



Entonces, estamos claros aquí que " la palabra" que el d@nde de _Sabes d@nde estas_ está sustituyendo es  una *palabra interrogativa* en la incógnita. Que en _No sé d@nde estoy _es _d@nde. _Por lo tanto, desde un punto de vista normativo, siguiendo esto:



> *dónde*. *1.* *Adverbio interrogativo* o exclamativo de lugar. Es palabra tónica que  debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia del adverbio relativo _donde_ (→  donde).



_D@nde_ en _No sé d@nde estoy _ha de acentuarse:

_No sé d*ó*nde estoy


_No podemos hacer lo mismo _en Sé d@nde estoy, _porque este enunciado no admite ninguna solución y por lo tanto no expresa ninguna incógnita que se pueda despejar usando una palabra de la misma clase que corresponde a la "palabra interrogativa" d@nde_. _Y esto es así, porque aquí d@nde no es una "palabra interrogativa" y no se ha de acentuar si seguimos esto:



> *dónde*. *1.* *Adverbio interrogativo* o exclamativo de lugar. Es palabra tónica que  debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia del adverbio relativo _donde_ (→  donde).



Ha de escribirse: 
_
Sé d*o*nde estoy. 
_
A todo esto_, _ni sé (ni me interesa) -pues es ajeno a mi análisis- si las interrogativas _indirectas existen _o no como categoría válida. Con respecto al método de Xiao, les cuento en mi próximo post. Les adelanto que no es más fiable que el de las simples "preguntas indirectas."

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

edw said:


> Hola.
> No nos estamos entendiendo. Yo no estoy hablando de interrogativas indirectas o no directas (simplemente lo mencioné al final en mi otro post, porque es como lo entiende la RAE).


Hola edw.
Bueno, lo que quiero decir es que yo no percibo carácter interrogativo a ese _dónde_, ni con el verbo negado siquiera. Al parecer, es precisamente ese carácter interrogativo que dicen que tiene el que hace denominar a este tipo de frases interrogativas indirectas. Pero esto es altamente dudoso. Por ejemplo, estas tú comentándome algo de un tal Fulanito y en la conversación yo interrumpo y te digo: _"No sé quién es (ese tal Fulanito)... ni me importa, pero..."_; no hay en esta frase el más mínimo indicio de que a mi me interese saber quién es, lo único que estoy estrictamente diciendo es que no conozco a esa persona. Lo de detrás de los puntos suspensivos es irrelevante, sólo aclaratorio de que la primera frase en sí no esconde ningún tipo de cuestión sino una enunciación, con valor negativo en este caso. Nótese que sería exactamente igual si no estuviera negada la principal.



edw said:


> Yo estoy hablando de adverbios (o pronombres) con carácter relativo o interrogativo. Yo no estoy diciendo que la negación de "saber" convierte a "donde estoy" convierte en ¿dónde estoy? Sino que lo convierte un sintagma conocido por el hablante, (o el sujeto de acción, o el destinatario de ésta) en uno desconocido, que se expresa en un* adverbio interrogativo*. Desde el punto de vista de quien experimenta la interrogación, ese sintagma que sustituye el adverbio en la estructura superficial, no está presente en la estructura profunda de la oración. Le es desconocido.


 Para mí, en ambos casos es un adverbio relativo. Como sugiero en el párrafo anterior el (como en The X-Files: to deny knowledge) negar conocimiento no implica interrogante sino enunciación negativa por lo que no sé por qué cambiar la percepción que se tiene hacia el adverbio relativo (u otra subjunción) que introduce la subordinada; _sé/no sé *algo*_ y este algo tiene el mismo valor en ambos casos y se deben construir, y percibir, con la misma estructura semántica-sintáctica si se trata de una subordinada.



edw said:


> Pero tú lo ves desde otro punto de vista:
> _Que no se sepa identificar el sitio por la razón que sea no significa que no sepas de qué lugar estas hablando_
> 
> ¿No identifico que estoy en China, pero sé que estoy en China? No: a lo sumo, supongo que estoy en  China, pues veo letreros en mandarín y personas con rasgos asiáticos ( igual podría estar en Japón, que usa el mismo sistema de escritura y son asiáticos): lo que *no sé*  es en cuál de los países asiáticos estoy. No *identifico el lugar en que estoy. *Si no lo identifico, no hay conocimiento posible con respecto a la identidad del lugar. E incluso si sé en verdad que estoy en China, la interrogación se ha de referir a un desconocimiento: a "no sé en qué parte de China estoy", por ejemplo.
> Incluso teniendo claro dos posibilidades. ¿Esto es rojo o es azul? Tenemos claros dos colores, pero hay un desconocimiento de la identidad real del color con respecto al objeto. Esto es lo que se llama duda. Alguien podría respondernos: No, es blanco. Porque es con respecto al objeto mismo.


 En el ejemplo en cuestión: _No sé dónde estoy_; sabes de que sitio estás hablando: en donde estás, el lugar en el que estás, es un referente perfectamente conocido en la estructura profunda de la oración.
 Insisto en que uno siempre sabe de qué, quién, dónde, cuándo o cómo se esta hablando: lo que enuncie la subordinada, y es de esto de lo que se niega o afirma conocimiento.



edw said:


> ¿Y cuál es la diferencia entre dónde/donde?  Obviamente, el adverbio siempre expresa "lugar", pero cuando es *adverbio relativo de lugar* se refiere a un sintagma conocido por el hablante (o el sujeto o el destinatario de la acción) y cuando *adverbio de lugar interrogativo* se refiere a un sintagma desconocido por el hablante (o el sujeto o el destinatario de la acción)  ¿Para ti no existe la diferencia relativo/interrogativo?


 Para mí es adverbio relativo interrogativo en dos casos: en preguntas directas y cuando la principal plantea realmente una pregunta, e incluso en este último caso a veces dudo.



edw said:


> Y desde el punto de vista de la RAE las preguntas indirectas son admitidas por más verbos que el que mencionas. Pero igual  descrees de su existencia: *43.3.1g * [...]


 Es su criterio llamarlas interrogativas indirectas y si no se trata más que de un nombre, bueno sea pero que esas subjunciones de esas frases tienen carácter interrogativo es, en mi opinión, falso; es sólo una asunción que puede incluso venir desacreditada en el contexto, como en el primer ejemplo que puse. Según la RAE, se debe percibir de manera diferente estos dos _dondes_:
—_Ésta es la calle donde nací_;
—_Sé/no sé dónde nací_;
a mi modo de ver, se refieren exactamente a lo mismo y de la misma forma y la única diferencia es sintáctica.
  Soy sólo un aficionado reciente a la gramática y no me atrevo a definir en pocas palabras cuál es la manera de establecer criterios de reconocimiento porque esto requiere un análisis exhaustivo de la casuística. XiaoRoel, que sí es profesional de ella, ya lo ha hecho, no sé si tendría algo más que añadir a lo que pone en sus posts del hilo que enlazó Peterdg.
Hay una cosa que sí me atrevo a decir, el antecedente del relativo parece ser siempre la propia subordinada, o sea, sin antecedente expreso en la principal.



edw said:


> Yo no estoy ni criticando, ni defendiendo la existencia o no de preguntas indirectas. Eso no me interesa. Mi análisis es absolutamente categorial.   Cualquier método de identificación de pronombres y adverbios tónicos ha de ser verificable categorialmente. El Xiao no lo es (además de contradecir el de la Academia) y ya explicaré por qué.
> Y a todo esto me gustaría cual es tu opinión al respecto del tema mismo de este hilo: el ejemplo "Sé d@onde estoy"
> Saludos.


Yo creo que el de Xiao, sí lo es. Explícate.
En realidad ya me he pronunciado antes: siempre lo he escrito con acento, es tónico tanto ahí como en la versión negada. Aunque tengo muchas reservas con esto del tónico-átono en esos casos en el habla común: me cuesta ver que, por ejemplo, en las dos frases anteriores haya realmente una diferencia en la pronunciación del _donde_. En cualquier caso entiendo que pertenecen a los que la gramática española quiere que se acentúen.

Saludos, edw.


----------



## Peterdg

Todavía no tengo la nueva publicación de la RAE sobre la ortografía así que no sé qué dicen ahora. Pero sí tengo el _Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española _de la RAE.
Allí lo dicen así:


> 3.20.10. *Adverbios relativos.
> *Los adverbios _donde, como, cuando _y alguna vez _cuando_, ...
> ...
> hace que las subordinadas introducidas por ellos oscilen entre la subordinación relativa y la subordinación circunstancial...


Por consiguiente, no pueden introducir una subordinada sustantiva.

En cuanto a mí, asunto zanjado.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> Todavía no tengo la nueva publicación de la RAE sobre la ortografía así que no sé qué dicen ahora. Pero sí tengo el _Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española _de la RAE.
> Allí lo dicen así:
> Por consiguiente, no pueden introducir *una subordinada sustantiva.*
> 
> En cuanto a mí, asunto zanjado.



Y ¿esto a qué viene, Peter? Porque esto me da la razon a mí. Te cito tu análisis:



> Sé dónde estoy. "dónde estoy" es *subordinada sustantiva* que funciona como OD de saber. ("dónde estoy" es la cosa que sabes)



Y por eso lo acentúas. 

Entonces si no pueden introducir subordinada sustantiva, no ser pueden objetos directos... 

Aunque me da la razón. No tiene sentido, pues la explicación misma de Xiao parte del hecho de como, donde,  cuando *sí pueden introducir subordinadas sustantivas.  *Y eso yo no lo he discutido. 

Creo que has malcitada a la RAE en este caso (hay unos puntos suspensivos un poco sospechoso).


----------



## Peterdg

edw said:


> Y ¿esto a qué viene, Peter? Porque esto me da la razon a mí. Te cito tu análisis:
> 
> Y por eso lo acentúas.
> 
> Entonces si no pueden introducir subordinada sustantiva, no ser pueden objetos directos... _donde _(sin tilde) no puede introducir una subordinada sustantiva: _dónde_ (con tilde) sí lo puede. Por eso, _sé dónde estoy_, en que "dónde estoy" es OD, y por consiguiente una subordinada sustantiva, va con tilde. En uno de tus aportes anteriores dijiste que era imposible "Sé dónde estoy".
> Aunque me da la razón. No tiene sentido, pues la explicación misma de Xiao parte del hecho de como, donde, cuando *sí pueden introducir subordinadas sustantivas. *Y eso yo no lo he discutido.
> Creo que no has bien leído la explicación de Xiao. Es al revés.
> Creo que has malcitada a la RAE en este caso (hay unos puntos suspensivos un poco sospechoso) Los puntos supensivos están porque no me gusta teclear página y media (lo que no se permite en este foro, eso dicho sea de paso) y porque lo que omití no añade nada esencial al caso.


Aunque dije "asunto zanjado", no puedo permitir que interpretes mal lo que dije.
 Cita de "La ciudad de los prodigios" de Eduardo Mendoza: 


> La posición del sol, un cálculo somero de la hora y sus conocimientos le permitieron situar los cuatro puntos cardinales. Ahora ya sé dónde estoy, pensó.


----------



## edw

juandiego said:


> Hola edw.
> Bueno, lo que quiero decir es que yo no percibo carácter interrogativo a ese _dónde_, ni con el verbo negado siquiera.
> 
> Para mí, en ambos casos es un adverbio relativo.



Hubieras comenzado por aquí, hombre. Ahora bien, si no tiene carácter interrogativo, es un adverbio relativo, ¿me puedes explicar por qué lo acentúas? Según las reglas de acentuación españolas, (que son las de la RAE) los relativos nunca se acentúan. Si es relativo, no se acentúa y básicamente, no hay nada que discutir. Cito:


> *Donde: Adverbio relativo de lugar, Es palabra átona que debe escribirse sin tilde.*



Ese es el problema del método de Xiao. Simplemente: *viola los presupuestos de la acentuación castellana.* Lo explicaré más adelante en más detalle. 



juandiego said:


> Al parecer, es precisamente ese carácter interrogativo que dicen que tiene el que hace denominar a este tipo de frases interrogativas indirectas. Pero esto es altamente dudoso. Por ejemplo, estas tú comentándome algo de un tal Fulanito y en la conversación yo interrumpo y te digo: _"No sé quién es (ese tal Fulanito)... ni me importa, pero..."_; *no hay en esta frase el más mínimo indicio de que a mi me interese saber quién es*, _lo único que estoy estrictamente diciendo es que no conozco a esa persona_. Lo de detrás de los puntos suspensivos es irrelevante, sólo aclaratorio de que la primera frase en sí no esconde ningún tipo de cuestión sino una enunciación, con valor negativo en este caso. Nótese que sería exactamente igual si no estuviera negada la principal.



Creo que el problema de tu planteamiento en este caso es que confundes "preguntas" con "oraciones interrogativas". No son lo mismo. Cito:



> La equiparación de los conceptos de ‘interrogación’ y ‘pregunta’ es  todavía menos adecuada desde el punto de vista teórico. La  caracterización del significado abstracto que está ligado a una  determinada estructura
> oracional  debe  hacerse  en  términos  estrictamente  formales,   semánticos,  y  no  aludiendo  a  posibles  objetivos comunicativos  del   hablante.  Por  lo  tanto,  dentro  del  terreno  de  la  reflexión   gramatical  no  es  conveniente identificar  ambas  nociones,  como  se   hace  a  veces  informalmente,  ya  que,  al  hacerlo,  se  están   identificando equivocadamente estructura gramatical y propósito  discursivo.
> 
> Resulta  conveniente,  por  tanto,  utilizar  el  término  ‘oración   interrogativa’  para  hacer referencia sólo a los aspectos estrictamente  gramaticales (tanto sintácticos como semánticos) de  este  tipo  de   construcciones,  *y  reservar  la  denominación  de  ‘pregunta’  para   aquellos enunciados interrogativos emitidos para obtener del  destinatario una información.*



Lo que tú señalas que no ves en la oración _No sé dónde estoy _es una "pregunta". Ciertamente, no la hay. Pero eso no significa que no exista un valor interrogativo (como demostré en mi otro post). Porque las "oraciones interrogativas" son otra cosa:



> La propiedad que todas las oraciones interrogativas tienen en común es la de contener una*  incógnita,  una  variable; * dicho  de  otro  modo,  todas  las  interrogativas  son  expresiones abiertas, “incompletas”.



Y no sólo se usan cuando se quiere saber algo, sino que: 



> Las  razones  por  las  que  un  emisor  decide  utilizar  una  fórmula  abierta  son  muy variadas: manifestar desconocimiento real, expresar una duda, *avanzar una hipótesis*, i*nsinuar sin afirmar explícitamente*, *presentar un contenido que no comparte*, etc... : en ausencia de un contexto y una situación determinados, emitir una oración interrogativa equivale simplemente a expresar una función proposicional abierta: *el objetivo con que se haga y las circunstancias que lo rodeen constituyen ya aspectos pragmáticos del significado. *



Las tres citas últimas son de áca. 

Lo que importa en _No sé dónde está_, para su clasificación como oración interragativo es el hecho de que expresa *una incógnita. *Todo lo demás nos es ajeno y no nos interesa. 






> Como sugiero en el párrafo anterior el (como en The X-Files: to deny knowledge) negar conocimiento no implica interrogante sino enunciación negativa por lo que no sé por qué cambiar la percepción que se tiene hacia el adverbio relativo (u otra subjunción) que introduce la subordinada; _sé/no sé *algo*_ y este algo tiene el mismo valor en ambos casos y se deben construir, y percibir, con la misma estructura semántica-sintáctica si se trata de una subordinada.



Repito: el problema de tu enfoque (y el de Xiao) es que quieren ser demasiado sintácticamente puristas. Lo importante a la hora de determinar si una oración es interrogativa o no es el hecho de si expresa una incógnita o no, de si admite una solución o no. Eso sintácticamente, claro, no es explicable. 



> Yo creo que el de Xiao, sí lo es. Explícate.



Hago cita del post de Xiao:



XiaoRoel said:


> El problema, lo volveré a repetir, *es que está  mal formulada la norma académica*. En vez de decir que se acentúan todos  estos elementos pronominales, adverbiales y subjuncionales:
> a) cuando se emplean en la modalidad impresivo-expresiva de la lengua (interrogaciones y exclamaciones);
> b) _y también cuando marcan oraciones subordinadas substantivas, o  substantivadas, en función de OD de un verbo de conocimiento o actividad  mental cognoscitiva;_
> la R. A. E. se atiene al viejo término de "interrogativas indirectas" procedente de la estructura oracional de la lengua latina (y en  discusión acalorada engtre latinistas, pues muchos dudamos de la  existencia de esta categoría sintáctica).
> Mientras no cambien la regla, no habra razón, fuera de la pregunta o  exclamación, para el uso de la tilde. Esto, evidentemente, causa  distorsiones y anfibologías, especialmente en oraciones adjetivas (con  que, cual, quien, cuyo), adjetivas adverbiales substantivadas (como las  de cuando o donde) o modales (como).
> Hay un error de formulación en la norma académica como se puede  comprobar en las múltiples discusiones al respecto en estos foros.



Si te das cuenta, Xiao no está ni criticando la tilde diacrítica, ni criticando que _como, donde, cuando_ no puedan ser adverbios interrogativos en posición subordinante. El (igual que tú) dice que duda de la existencia de las interrogativas indirectas, pero eso no nos demuestra nada ni fundamenta lo contrario a lo que he dicho en la oración que inicia este párrafo.

El problema del método de Xiao es que está peor formulado que el de la Acamedia (lo que no sorprende: él mismo admite que tiene dudas) y contradice el de la Academia y por consiguiente: *los presupuestos de la acentuación española.*

Lo primero es que la categoría (existente o no) de interrogativas indirectas admtien más verbos que aquellos señalados como "_de conocimiento o actividad  mental cognoscitiva" _(que son los únicos a los que él se refiere). Si el método de él es una "reformulación" debería incluirlos a todos, pero no lo hace y es su principal problema. La categorización misma de "de conocimiento o actividad mental" es ambigua. Pues hay verbos como "creer" que siendo de actividad mental no admite interrogativa indirecta. En _"Creo que él viene hoy", _según el método de Xiao_, _hay que acentúar el qu_$, _pues introduce _una subordinada sustantiva en función de OD con respecto a un verbo de conocimiento. _

Pero cuando queremos verificar eso, vemos que no es así, pues qu$ es relativo. Y dice la Academia (la norma de acentuación en español):



> *que*. Palabra átona, que debe escribirse sin tilde a diferencia del pronombre, adjetivo o adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo _qué_ (→ qué). Puede ser pronombre relativo (→ 1) o conjunción (→ 2).



También deja fuera los _verbos de percepción_: "Oyó cuando se le perdían los pasos: aquellos huecos talonazos que había venido *oyendo quién* sabe desde cuándo" (Juan Rulfo, Llano en llamas) [Tomado de RAE, Nueva Gramática].

Desde el punto de Xiao, aquí no debería de llevar acento, pero la RAE y Rulfo lo acentúan.

También deja fuera los _verbos de expresión_: "Le *explicó cuáles *era esos inconvenientes que habían surgido" [Tomado de RAE, Ortografía, 1999]

[Sigo en otro post]


----------



## edw

Y muchísimos otros verbos más. Algunos no sólo verbos, sino construcción verbales. Cito de la _Nueva Gramática_: 

*43.3.1g *No todos los predicados admiten interrogativas indirectas. *Los que las aceptan están vinculados con el concepto de ‘información’.*    Expresan, en particu­lar, diversas acciones, estados y procesos    relativos a su solicitud (demandar, pregun­tar),  su  posesión  (estar     seguro,  recordar,  saber),  su  adquisición  (adivinar,  aprender,    averiguar, comprender, darse cuenta, deducir, descubrir, dilucidar,    enterarse, infor­marse, interesarse, observar, predecir, reconocer, así    como los verbos de percepción ver, notar, observar, oír, sentir), su    ausencia o inestabilidad (desconocer, dudar, ignorar,  olvidar,  poner     en  duda,  preguntarse,  ser  un  misterio),  su  transmisión  o    manifestación  (aludir,  anunciar,  avisar,  comunicar,  contestar,     decir,  explicar, hablar,  indicar,  informar,  revelar),  su     pertinencia  (dar  igual,  importar,  ser fundamental, ser irrelevante),    su creación o fijación (acordar, decidir, determinar, especificar,     establecer),  su  valoración  (criticar,  elogiar,  {estar ~ dejar ~    tener} claro, ser evidente) o su subordinación a algún factor: {a la ~    en} espera (de), depender  (de),  en  función  (de),   independientemente    (de),  según,  etc.  Entre  los predicados de  pensamiento, unos las   admiten (imaginarse, pensar), pero no otros  (creer). Estos grupos   semánticos se mantienen cuando el elemento  subordinante no es un verbo,   sino un sustantivo (duda), un adjetivo  (indeciso) o una preposición   (según).

O sea, de "reformulación" el método de Xiao no tiene nada. Es una   generalización simplificadora que sólo oculta el problema. No lo   resuelve. Pero no lo culpemos de este punto, pues dice Igancio Bosque: 



> Debemos reconocer que es tarea difícil caracterizar el campo o   campos semánticos que recubren los predicados que rigen o permiten   interrogativas.


 
Cita de acá [página lógica 4].

O sea, cualquier método que intente determinar las existencia de   pronombres, adjetivos y adverbios en forma interrogativa subordinada está   destinado al fracaso si parte del sentido de los verbos. Pues   clasificar estos verbos es tarea de por sí imposible, si se quiere   alcanzar rigurosidad. 

Y agregar que no dice nada con respecto a las exclamativas: "Todos somos   concientes *de qué duras* circunstancias ha tenido que superar" [Tomado   de _Ortografía, 1999] _"Las tensiones y la posibilidad de violencia evidencian *cuán* frágil es la estabilidad en aquel territorio del Cáucaso [_El País_]". ¿Qué tipo de verbo es _evidenciar_?

Incluso hay casos en que la interrogativa indirecta no expresada en base   a un O.D. y que el método de Xiao, por supuesto (en su propuesta   simplista) no detecta: 

"*Cómo* se comporte él tendrá mucho que ver con *qué *actitud tomen ellos" [Citado por Ignacio Bosque, documento enlazado] 

Igancio Bosque clasifica como sujeto la primera interrogativa indirecta y como objeto preposicional la segunda. 

Saludos.


----------



## edw

Peterdg said:


> _donde _(sin tilde) no puede introducir una subordinada sustantiva: _dónde_ (con tilde) sí lo puede. Por eso, _sé dónde estoy_,  en que "dónde estoy" es OD, y por consiguiente una subordinada  sustantiva, va con tilde. En uno de tus aportes anteriores dijiste que  era imposible "Sé dónde estoy".



Lo dije y lo mantengo. Cítame dónde dice la Academia que _donde_ se acentúa "cuando es un O.D." Lo que la Academia dice claramente es que donde se acentúa cuando es un adverbio interrogativo y en _Sé d@nde estoy, d@nde es *un adverbio relativo* (_tú no lo has negado y juandiego cree que es así_)_. No lleva acento.


Entonces, yo quiero que me expliquen: ¿por qué lo acentúan?

Cita de _Un viejo octubre roto_ de Gustavo Esmoris [2007]:



> Veo acercarse inconfundibles los colores que traigo desde la infancia. Una callada marea humana vuelve entristecida de un partido de fútbol que en realidad es mucho más que eso. Ahora sé *donde *estoy, *que *día es.




Saludos.


----------



## janlu314

Los dos tenéis razón, o mejor dicho todos tenéis razón ¿Por qué?

La frase como se ha dicho aquí no tiene contexto.
Cada uno de Vds. La ha puesto en un contexto, incluso se han imaginado lo que pudo querer decir el autor de la frase.

Luego todos tenéis razón.

Ahora bien, alguien que comienza su frase con un ‘yo’ tan egocéntrico como, para mí, innecesario, estoy convencido de que está segurísimo de que sabe donde está, aunque nosotros que observamos la escena desde fuera sabemos que está equivocado.


----------



## jmx

edw said:


> Y muchísimos otros verbos más. Algunos no sólo verbos, sino construcción verbales. Cito de la _Nueva Gramática_:
> 
> *43.3.1g *No todos los predicados admiten interrogativas indirectas. *Los que las aceptan están vinculados con el concepto de ‘información’.* Expresan, en particu&shy;lar, diversas acciones, estados y procesos relativos a su solicitud (demandar, pregun&shy;tar), su posesión (estar seguro, recordar, saber), su adquisición (adivinar, aprender, averiguar, comprender, darse cuenta, deducir, descubrir, dilucidar, enterarse, infor&shy;marse, interesarse, observar, predecir, reconocer, así como los verbos de percepción ver, notar, observar, oír, sentir), su ausencia o inestabilidad (desconocer, dudar, ignorar, olvidar, poner en duda, preguntarse, ser un misterio), su transmisión o manifestación (aludir, anunciar, avisar, comunicar, contestar, decir, explicar, hablar, indicar, informar, revelar), su pertinencia (dar igual, importar, ser fundamental, ser irrelevante), su creación o fijación (acordar, decidir, determinar, especificar, establecer), su valoración (criticar, elogiar, {estar ~ dejar ~ tener} claro, ser evidente) o su subordinación a algún factor: {a la ~ en} espera (de), depender (de), en función (de), independientemente (de), según, etc. Entre los predicados de pensamiento, unos las admiten (imaginarse, pensar), pero no otros (creer). Estos grupos semánticos se mantienen cuando el elemento subordinante no es un verbo, sino un sustantivo (duda), un adjetivo (indeciso) o una preposición (según).


Muchas gracias por esta lista que me permite formular nuevos "pares mínimos" con un verbo mucho más adecuado, como 'preguntar', que funciona de manera más natural como intransitivo:

Preguntó dónde estaba la mesa. (preguntó eso)
Preguntó donde estaba la mesa. (preguntó allí)

Preguntó cuándo empezaba la comida. (preguntó eso)
Preguntó cuando empezaba la comida. (preguntó entonces)

Preguntó cómo le pareció. (preguntó eso)
Preguntó como le pareció. (preguntó así)

Yo insisto que hay que olvidarse de las malas explicaciones de las gramáticas y entender que estos pares de frases no sólo se escriben de manera diferente, sino que se pronuncian también de manera diferente, en la acentuación, y es ni mas ni menos que esa la razón por la que los diacríticos son útiles en la ortografía. Creo que es mucho mas práctico 'interiorizar' estos pares mínimos que aprenderse mil reglas gramaticales.


----------



## Lurrezko

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Sólo por este uso diacrítico, ya me parece útil la tilde, al margen de otras disquisiciones kilométricas. Además, este uso es el que encontramos en la lengua escrita en nuestro idioma: cuando uno ha sido lector toda su vida, al final se acostumbra, qué le vamos a hacer.

Saludos


----------



## edw

jmartins said:


> Muchas gracias por esta lista que me permite formular nuevos "pares mínimos" con un verbo mucho más adecuado, como 'preguntar', que funciona de manera más natural como intransitivo:
> 
> Preguntó dónde estaba la mesa. (preguntó eso)
> Preguntó donde estaba la mesa. (preguntó allí)
> 
> Preguntó cuándo empezaba la comida. (preguntó eso)
> Preguntó cuando empezaba la comida. (preguntó entonces)
> 
> Preguntó cómo le pareció. (preguntó eso)
> Preguntó como le pareció. (preguntó así)
> 
> Yo insisto que hay que olvidarse de las malas explicaciones de las gramáticas y entender que estos pares de frases no sólo se escriben de manera diferente, sino que se pronuncian también de manera diferente, en la acentuación, y es ni mas ni menos que esa la razón por la que los diacríticos son útiles en la ortografía. Creo que es mucho mas práctico 'interiorizar' estos pares mínimos que aprenderse mil reglas gramaticales.



Pero esto es lo de nunca acabar. He señalado varias veces que el análisis sintáctico que acabas de hacer simplemente no es posible. Pues viola los presupuestos de análisis sintácticos. En ninguna de las oraciones que mencionas hay ambigüedad. La ambigüedad es sólo introducida por sintagmas que tú estás suponiendo que tiene la frase. *Pero que la frase no tiene.* En 


_Preguntó d@nde estaba la mesa. 
_
hay dos cosas:

_Él/ Ella _- sujeto
_
pregunto d@nde estaba la mesa_- Predicado

En ese predicado:
_
d@nde estaba la mesa_- es Objeto Directo

En esa frase sólo es posible esta interpretación que haces:

_Preguntó dónde estaba la mesa._ (preguntó eso)

*Pues no hay complemente circunstancial para decir esto:*
_
Preguntó donde estaba la mesa. (preguntó allí)_

Ese *allí* no existe en la frase. Lo estás suponiendo tú en base a incluir otro O.D

La frase que te creas en la cabeza es esta:
_
Preguntó "una cosa" donde estaba la mesa_

Que convierte a "d@nde estaba la mesa" en complemento circunstancia de lugar. 


*Esa "una cosa" no está sintácticamente en la exacta frase*: 

_Preguntó d@nde estaba la mesa. _


*¿Me podrías señalar dónde esta sintácticamente esa " una cosa"  por favor?* 
*¿O en virtud de cuáles razones sintáctica ves la necesidad de incluirla?*

La cosa que el hablante pregunta, y que es objeto directo es: _d@nde estaba  la mesa. _

*No hay más nada en la frase*. Ni nada más se necesita.


Y además la estructura _canónica _de esa frase ha de incluir una conjunción, porque es pregunta indirecta después del verbo "preguntar":
_
Pregúnto *que* dónde estaba la mesa. _

Ahora no ambigüedad ni que se intente crearla. 


Y sobre la tilde diacrítica, ya aclararé. Aquí nadie ha criticado su pertinencia o no, ¿o si? Pero lo voy a hacer: y les adelanto que no hay nadie más artificial, funesto e innecesario en la lengua española que su existencia, sólo superada por la de la Academia misma. Ya me leerán.

Saludos.


----------



## HugoVH

Buenas tardes

Quería solucionar el siguiente :

En mi libro está escrito :

La tilde, o acento gráfico, es la rayita que escribimos en algunas palabras para señalar dónde va el acento : será

yo creo que no es une interrogativa directa, ni una interrogativa indirecta : así que escribo la palabra donde sin tilde.

¿Podría ayudarme por favor?

Gracias 

Hugo


----------



## Cal inhibes

La tendencia es a suprimir la tilde en todas las palabras en donde no sea necesaria para evitar ambigüedades. Si hacia allá vamos, ¿por qué no llegar de una vez?
Saludos


----------



## Maximino

Hola Hugo


Yo creo que en la oración 'La tilde, o acento gráfico, es la rayita que escribimos en algunas palabras para señalar dónde va el acento' 'donde' funciona como adverbio relativo de lugar porque indica, sin virgulilla o tilde, el lugar en el cual va el acento prosódico. Puedes ver detalles de 'dónde' y 'donde' aquí.



Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

HugoVH said:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Quería solucionar el siguiente :
> 
> En mi libro está escrito :
> 
> La tilde, o acento gráfico, es la rayita que escribimos en algunas palabras para señalar dónde va el acento : será
> 
> yo creo que no es une interrogativa directa, ni una interrogativa indirecta : así que escribo la palabra donde sin tilde.
> 
> ¿Podría ayudarme por favor?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Hugo



Con tilde. En este caso se trata de una interrogación indirecta, pues das como hecho que quien te lee no sabe si se pone o no se pone tilde. O dónde se pone y dónde no se pone. 

En este caso no se trata de relativo. Un relativo es cuando se usa en frases como _Se pone donde hace falta_,_ Se pone donde se puede _y otras por el estilo. Pero el sentido de la oración de la pregunta es muy diferente.


----------



## Vampiro

HugoVH said:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Quería solucionar el siguiente :
> 
> En mi libro está escrito :
> 
> La tilde, o acento gráfico, es la rayita que escribimos en algunas palabras para señalar dónde va el acento : será
> 
> yo creo que no es une interrogativa directa, ni una interrogativa indirecta : así que escribo la palabra donde sin tilde.
> 
> ¿Podría ayudarme por favor?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Hugo


Debe ir con tilde, es una interrogación indirecta.
"...para señalar dónde [¿acá, allá, sobre qué silaba?] va el acento..."
Yo no me molesto en leer las cambiantes disposiciones de la RAE porque me provocan vinagrera; pero, por lo que he escuchado, últimamente se les dio por eliminar tildes para facilitarle la escritura a los que les cuesta aprender tres reglas ortográficas, por lo tanto no te preocupes demasiado por la tilde, seguramente alguna norma te ampara si la pones, o si no.
_


----------



## Julvenzor

"Dónde" siempre lleva tilde cuando puede sustituirse por "en qué lugar". Es, al menos para mí, la manera más sencilla de abordarlo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ludaico

Hola, Hugo:
Ese "*dónde*" ha de ir así, acentuado, al ser un adverbio interrogativo de lugar.

DRAE _dixit_:


> *donde.*
> (Del lat. _de unde_).
> *...
> 8.* adv. interrog. l. Qué lugar.
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _Preguntó desde dónde podía disparar._ _No sabía hacia dónde le llevaban._


Tu frase podría escribirse así: _"__La tilde, o acento gráfico, es la rayita que escribimos en algunas palabras para señalar en qué lugar va el acento"_.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Yo creo que es de esas ocasiones en las que 'donde' puede tener cualquiera de sus funciones, actuando como adverbio de lugar, y por tanto sin tilde (postura maximiniana), o como adverbio interrogativo tildado (resto de opiniones).
De hecho, en la frase puede leerse perfectamente en forma tónica o haciéndola átona, y suena la mar de bien en ambos casos. ¿No creen?

_La tilde, o acento gráfico, es la rayita que escribimos en algunas palabras para señalar dónde va el acento_
_La tilde, o acento gráfico, es la rayita que escribimos en algunas palabras para señalar (el lugar) donde va el acento
_
Saludos.


----------



## HugoVH

Lord Darktower said:


> Yo creo que es de esas ocasiones en las que 'donde' puede tener cualquiera de sus funciones, actuando como adverbio de lugar, y por tanto sin tilde (postura maximiniana), o como adverbio interrogativo tildado (resto de opiniones).
> De hecho, en la frase puede leerse perfectamente en forma tónica o haciéndola átona, y suena la mar de bien en ambos casos. ¿No creen?
> 
> _La tilde, o acento gráfico, es la rayita que escribimos en algunas palabras para señalar dónde va el acento_
> _La tilde, o acento gráfico, es la rayita que escribimos en algunas palabras para señalar (el lugar) donde va el acento
> _
> Saludos.


----------



## HugoVH

Ufff - muchísimas gracias Sr Lord Darktower - No siento ninguna "forma de la pregunta" en la frase, sino una confirmación - donde actúa de adverbio de lugar - de ahí mi confusión


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> De hecho, en la frase puede leerse perfectamente en forma tónica o haciéndola átona, y suena la mar de bien en ambos casos. ¿No creen?


¿La verdad?.
No.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Vampiro said:


> ¿La verdad?.
> No.
> _



Entrene, buen hombre.


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> Entrene, buen hombre.


Entre la banda de blues y las clases de chino bien poco tiempo me queda para andar practicando gramática, mylord, pero en esa frase el “dónde”, sin la tilde, me queda a contrapelo, me suena mal, si quisiera señalar el lugar en que se ubica el acento lo diría de otra manera.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jaime Bien

Estoy de acuerdo con _Lord_ en que caben ambas opciones: 1) "...indicar *en qué lugar* (dónde) va el acento". 2) "...indicar *el lugar en que* (donde) va el acento". No obstante, la opción 2) se me hace forzada. Así que sugeriría a nuestro amigo _Hugo_ que lo escriba con tilde.


----------



## Erreconerre

HugoVH said:


> Ufff - muchísimas gracias Sr Lord Darktower - No siento ninguna "forma de la pregunta" en la frase, sino una confirmación - donde actúa de adverbio de lugar - de ahí mi confusión


Pues en eso consiste la interrogatividad:

La forma y estructura gramatical no siempre se corresponde con una misma y única función comunicativa. A veces una oración de modalidad interrogativa expresa la función comunicativa de mandato.
*Él me ha dicho cómo se titula el libro*_.
_http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Interrogativas indirectas.htm

Del mismo modo que puede decir *dónde *va el acento.


----------



## Ludaico

Es curioso este hilo: contestan a la pregunta inicial 7 foreros y tan solo da las gracias su iniciador al último que le contesta, ya que le dice lo que estaba esperando, que concordara con lo que él ya pensaba. A los demás, como no le dicen lo que él ya pensaba que era lo correcto, no les dice ni mu. Curioso, sí, muy curioso.


----------



## HugoVH

Hola Ludaico,

Me parece que el debate sigue abierto - para leer las respuestas hechas y entenderlas, necesito algo de tiempo. Yo no siempre tengo la oportunidad de trabajar constantemente en mi ordenador, sin embargo, doy las gracias a todos, por las respuestas presentadas hasta el momento.


----------



## drusky

Hola. Tengo muchos problemas para identificar las oraciones interrogativas indirectas. He buscado información pero no hay manera de entenderlo, de encontrar algún truco. Se me resiste el saber acentuar los qué, quién, cuál, cuándo, cuánto, dónde y cómo. Estoy corrigiendo un texto y ufff. Más o menos voy avanzando, aunque seguro que alguna pongo mal, pero me he quedado atascada en estas dos frases, y eso que me parecen fáciles, pero a veces me parecen interrogativas y que por lo tanto van con tilde y otras me parece que no. 

Le explicó un poco por encima dónde/donde estaba todo lo que podía necesitar.

Julián le iba enseñando el barrio e indicando dónde/donde estaban los comercios. 

A ver si me sacáis de dudas y me ayudáis a entenderlo, porque tengo un cacao mental...


----------



## Sembrador

Hola, Drusky. 

Había puesto un mensaje, pero luego dudé y lo borré para verificar con el DPD. Tus frases están en un limbo en el que no es sencillo decir a primer golpe de oído si el "donde" es interrogativo o un adverbio. Pero, ahora, luego de pensar un poquito, me atreveré a hacer una afirmación temeraria:

En los dos ejemplos el "donde" no debe llevar acento, pues no se trata de una interrogación sino del adverbio relativo de lugar. 

Si analizamos los casos que muestra el DPD para utilizar "dónde" ( http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=d%25C3%25B3nde&lema=d%25C3%25B3nde ), por lo menos en mi opinión tus dos ejemplos no encajan en ninguna de estas reglas. 

Pero mejor esperemos la opinión de un tercero, para estar seguros. 

Nota: Un poco por encima es redundancia. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Pinairun

drusky said:


> Hola. Tengo muchos problemas para identificar las oraciones interrogativas indirectas. He buscado información pero no hay manera de entenderlo, de encontrar algún truco. Se me resiste el saber acentuar los qué, quién, cuál, cuándo, cuánto, dónde y cómo. Estoy corrigiendo un texto y ufff. Más o menos voy avanzando, aunque seguro que alguna pongo mal, pero me he quedado atascada en estas dos frases, y eso que me parecen fáciles, pero a veces me parecen interrogativas y que por lo tanto van con tilde y otras me parece que no.
> 
> Le explicó un poco por encima dónde/donde estaba todo lo que podía necesitar.
> 
> Julián le iba enseñando el barrio e indicando dónde/donde estaban los comercios.
> 
> A ver si me sacáis de dudas y me ayudáis a entenderlo, porque tengo un cacao mental...



_Dónde_ en ambos casos aunque no haya interrogación. _Dónde_ introduce las subordinadas sustantivas de OD: "dónde estaba todo lo que podía necesitar", OD de _explicar _y "dónde estaban los comercios", OD de _indicar_.


----------



## Sembrador

Pinairun said:


> _Dónde_ en ambos casos.



¡Uh! ¿Podrías explicarnos, por favor? (Gracias)

Bueno, si agregáramos la preposición "en" se distinguiría mejor la condición interrogativa. Pero así, con "donde" a secas, me sonó a indicación de lugar.



> *3.* adv. relat. l. En el sitio *donde*, en el lugar *donde*, etc. _Donde no hay harina todo es mohína._ * 4.* adv. relat. l. El sitio *donde*, el lugar *donde*, etc. _Va a donde le llevan._ _Desde donde estaban no se veía nada._



Pero no discuto. Mejor callo, estudio y aprendo. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Julvenzor

Sembrador said:


> ¡Uh! ¿Podrías explicarnos, por favor?




Le *explicó* un poco por encima *dónde* estaba todo lo que podía necesitar. (Le explicó eso)

Julián le *iba* enseñando el barrio e *indicando* *dónde* estaban los comercios. (Le iba indicando eso)


Compárelo con, por ejemplo:

Le explicó desde *donde* estaba, sin moverse del lugar.
Julián le iba indicando, sentado *donde* también lo había hecho ayer. 


Hay que saber *dónde* está el OD (hay que saber eso) y considerar que va con tilde si abre una subordinada sustantiva. En caso de duda, intente sustituir la frase dudosa con "eso".

¿Ha quedado un poquitín más claro? Por cierto, "un poco por encima" es redundante pero admisible, como: "un poco escuetamente".

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## ukimix

Tal vez este truco sirva: cambiar el _dónde/donde_ por la expresión _en qué lugar_ o _a qué lugar _o _de qué lugar_, según el caso. Si la resultante tiene sentido, es el adverbio interrogativo; si no, es el relativo. 

Le explicó dónde/donde estaba todo lo que podía necesitar. ---> Le explicó en qué lugar estaba todo lo que podía necesitar ---> dónde
Julián le iba enseñando el barrio e indicando dónde estaban los comercios. ----> Julián le iba enseñando el barrio e indicando en qué lugar estaban los comercios----> dónde
_«Fueron hasta la casa donde él se alojaba»----> Fueron a la casa en qué lugar él se alojaba  ----> donde
«Yo iré donde tú vayas»----> Yo iré a qué lugar tú vayas ----> donde


_


----------



## drusky

Gracias a los dos por la respuesta. De momento no me ha quedado nada claro si va con o sin. No me acuerdo demasiado cómo iba eso de las subordinadas, los objetos directos... así que me parece misión imposible no poner la tilde a suertes. A la espera de nuevas respuestas, planteo otra duda, esta vez con el "cómo/como".

No dejaba de mirar el reloj, apresurándose al máximo al ver cómo/como el tiempo se agotaba.

Tenía bastante claro que no iba con acento porque era adverbio de modo, pero vi que se acentúa cuando se puede sustituir por "de que manera", y es el caso. Así que ahora estoy en contradicción. 

Por cierto, gracias Sembrador por la nota, tienes razón. Donde (sin acento, no?) vivo, aunque esté mal dicho, se dice así, y no me di cuenta.


----------



## drusky

Gracias a vosotros también Julvenzor y Ekimix. Después de contestar vi vuestras respuestas y, al menos en este caso, lo entiendo y me queda bastante claro.


----------



## Sembrador

Muchas gracias, amigos. 

Aunque quedo por el momento sin dudas, ya se dónde preguntar cuando me vuelva a confundir, caso frecuente. 

¡Saludos cordiales!

Drusky, me disculpo por haberte dado una mala recomendación. La buena intención por sí sola no basta, ¿eh?, pero gracias a Dios nunca falta alguien con experiencia en el tema, y un consejo bien sustentado para dar. Gracias a tu duda, los dos aprendimos a afinar el oído (por lo menos en este caso).


----------



## Julvenzor

El caso del verbo "ver" es especialmente problemático porque, por un lado, "como" puede sustituir a la conjunción "que" para empezar una subordinada de OD; no obstante y por otro lado, "cómo" sirve de por sí en este sentido. El DPD expresa:



			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *2.* Con el primer sentido indicado, si el complemento directo es una oración subordinada, esta va introducida por _que_ o por _como_ (→ como, 2d): _«Bien se veía que se hallaba al borde de la muerte»_ (RBastos _Vigilia_ [Par. 1992]); _«Un mediodía vio como el hijo mayor de Blas ya estaba en la misma estatura del padre»_ (Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987]); nunca por _de que_ (→ dequeísmo, 1b): _«Se está viendo de que una élite_ [...] _tiene una hegemonía»_ (_Listín_ [R. Dom.] 19.5.97)




Es decir, la clave radica en determinar si el OD se presenta como una mera información (*como*) o expresa simultáneamente el modo de la acción (*cómo*).

Cada día al escribir mi obra rezo para no cagarla en esto. 


Un saludo.


----------



## drusky

ukimix said:


> Tal vez este truco sirva: cambiar el _dónde/donde_ por la expresión _en qué lugar_ o _a qué lugar _o _de qué lugar_, según el caso.



El qué de las tres expresiones va acentuado?

Creo que cuando más vueltas le doy a intentar aprender esto, más dudas tengo de todo, hasta de lo que tenía bien claro.


----------



## ukimix

drusky said:


> El qué de las tres expresiones va acentuado?
> 
> Creo que cuando más vueltas le doy a intentar aprender esto, más dudas tengo de todo, hasta de lo que tenía bien claro.



Sí, porque el _dónde _interrogativo o de exclamación justamente refiere en modo de interrogación o exclamación al lugar: _en qué, a qué, de qué lugar..._


----------



## Pinairun

drusky said:


> Hola. Tengo muchos problemas para identificar las oraciones interrogativas indirectas. He buscado información pero no hay manera de entenderlo, de encontrar algún truco. Se me resiste el saber acentuar los qué, quién, cuál, cuándo, cuánto, dónde y cómo. Estoy corrigiendo un texto y ufff. Más o menos voy avanzando, aunque seguro que alguna pongo mal, pero me he quedado atascada en estas dos frases, y eso que me parecen fáciles, pero a veces me parecen interrogativas y que por lo tanto van con tilde y otras me parece que no.
> 
> Le explicó un poco por encima dónde/donde estaba todo lo que podía necesitar.
> Julián le iba enseñando el barrio e indicando dónde/donde estaban los comercios.
> 
> A ver si me sacáis de dudas y me ayudáis a entenderlo, porque tengo un cacao mental...



Creo que el problema, por decirlo de alguna manera, está en que se consideran_ interrogativas indirectas_ (la Academia lo hace, pero también tiene detractores) no solo las oraciones subordinadas que se corresponderían con una pregunta real en estilo directo como:

_Preguntó dónde estaban los comercios._ (Supongo que en esta no dudarías en tildar _dónde_),

sino también  otras que contienen los llamados _interrogativos_ tónicos _(qué, cuándo, dónde, etc.)_ que dan a entender la existencia de duda, incógnita, incertidumbre..., como sugieren los dos ejemplos por los que preguntas.

Como estas _interrogativas indirectas _son oraciones subordinadas, no se pronuncian con la intensidad de una pregunta directa y este es uno de los motivos, creo yo,  por los que cuesta a menudo detectarlas. 

Y para complicarlo aún más, hay ocasiones en las que _cuando, donde, cuanto, quien, como, que... _pueden escribirse con y sin tilde, y mientras en unos casos la diferencia de significado es notable, en otros apenas se percibe o no existe.

Pero no hay como perseverar. Ya sabes: el que la sigue, la consigue, así que ¡ánimo!


----------



## Lina2

Hola a todos

Tengo una duda con esta oración: "Tu que sabes por donde va, ilumínale con tu luz" 

"donde" va con o sin tilde? no estoy segura si está o no actuando de forma interrogativa.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cenzontle

"T*ú* que *vas *por d*o*nde él va,..." --cláusula adverbial, con el significado de "por el mismo lugar en que..."
"Tú que *sabes *por d*ó*nde (él) va..." -- (como dice Pederdg) una cláusula nominal, con el significado de "tú que sabes [la respuesta de la pregunta] ¿por dónde va?"


----------



## SevenDays

La frase "por donde va" es un sintagma preposicional, el cual no puede ser complemento directo de "saber". El verbo "saber" en un uso intransitivo generalmente se construye con la preposición "de", y para este ejemplo habría que decir que "saber" rige "por". La alternativa (más de mi gusto) es considerar que el verbo "sabes" aparece en un uso _absoluto_, con un CD que se sobreentiende y que se puede agregar: _tú que sabes (el camino) por donde va, ilumínalo con tu luz_. La tilde, si se usa, es estilística para añadir un sentido exclamativo: _tú que sabes por d*ó*nde va, ilumínalo con tu luz_. (Y "lo" en "ilumínalo" para evitar el leísmo, porque "iluminar" se construye con CD.)


----------



## Lina2

¡Muchas gracias a todos! por las explicaciones y correcciones (y bienvenida), me quedó muy claro


----------



## Cenzontle

> La frase "por donde va" ... no puede ser complemento directo de "saber"



De acuerdo, pero la frase "por d*ó*nde va", con tilde, sí que puede serlo.
En mi humilde opinión, no se puede "saber" un "camino" sencillamente, 
ni ningún otro sustantivo que en sí no implique *información *(verdad, noticia, historia,...).
"Saber el camino" implica "saber *cuál *es el camino indicado", *saber la respuesta de una pregunta implicada*.  
Y por eso—por razones gramaticales y no estilísticas—se escribe "dónde", "cuál" etc. con tilde después de "saber".
En la oración de Lina2, la yuxtaposición de "saber" con "por" es accidental;
pudo haber sido "sabes *a *qué hora", "sabes *en* qué lugar", "sabes *entre *qué extremos",...
Saber algo implica saber o la verdad de una cláusula (saber que...) o la respuesta de una pregunta (saber qué...).


----------



## drusky

Se me resiste identificar las frases interrogativas y exclamativas indirectas y no hay manera de que aprenda cuando van acentos y cuando no en que, porque, donde, como, cuando, cuanto...

En la frase *"Me preocupa la incertidumbre de no saber por donde pueda salir"*, ¿donde va acentuado o no? No se puede sustituir por "en qué lugar", " a qué lugar" o "de qué lugar", ni el donde más lo que sigue por "eso", así que se podría decir que no lleva acento, pero tampoco se puede sustituir por "en el lugar en qué" ni el donde más lo que sigue por "allí", por lo que tampoco me parece que no lleve acento. Y echando mano a si es interrogativa indirecta, pues no sé, a veces me parece que sí y a veces que no. Me sacáis de dudas? 

Y otra cuestión de la misma frase, el "pueda" está bien dicho o sería "puede"? 

Gracias.


----------



## Agró

*"Me preocupa la incertidumbre de no saber por dónde pueda/puede salir"*.

Dices que no se puede sustituir por "*en* qué lugar", pero sí se puede sustituir por "*por *qué lugar" (y esto viene determinado por la preposición que necesite cada verbo en cuestión; en este caso, "salir por").


----------



## drusky

Agró said:


> *"Me preocupa la incertidumbre de no saber por dónde pueda/puede salir"*.
> 
> Dices que no se puede sustituir por "*en* qué lugar", pero sí se puede sustituir por "*por *qué lugar" (y esto viene determinado por la preposición que necesite cada verbo en cuestión; en este caso, "salir por").



Gracias. "Por qué lugar" no sabía que también se podía, no la vi por ninguna de las webs que miré.


----------



## drusky

Otra duda sobre donde/dónde:

"Dirección donde se ha de mandar". La he visto escrita así y estaba segura de que era con acento, que se habían equivocado, porque me parece interrogativa indirecta, pero tras consultar la teoría me he quedado peor y no tengo ni idea de si es con o sin acento.

Y si la frase la transformásemos un poco y fuese algo como: "No sé la dirección donde se ha de mandar", esa iría con o sin acento?

Y ya de paso, el "porque" que he escrito arriba en el final de la segunda línea, está bien escrito? o es separado o con acento? Tengo un lío...


----------



## ukimix

"No sé la dirección dónde se ha de mandar"

Sobre la primera, también se ve el valor interrogativo del adverbio en esta otra posibilidad: "Me preocupa la incertidumbre de no saber por cuál lado saldrá". "Me preocupa no saber por qué lado saldrá".


----------



## ZSThomp

> No sé la dirección donde se ha de mandar



En este caso, tambien se puede acentuar la o en "donde"?

Z


----------



## ukimix

ZSThomp said:


> En este caso, tambien se puede acentuar la o en "donde"?
> 
> Z


Debe acentuarse, pues tiene valor interrogativo. Lo escribí mal antes.

Edito: No estoy seguro. Ver abajo.


----------



## Gabriel

Pucha. A mí no me parece.

Para mí es "no sé la dirección adonde se ha de mandar la carta", sin acento en "adonde".

Justifico:

No sé [esto], donde [esto] es "la dirección adonde se ha de mandar la carta".
Ese [esto] también se podría usar en "Aquí tienes la dirección adonde se ha de mandar la carta". y creo que en este caso queda claro que no es una interrogación indirecta.

Ejemplos donde sí iría el acento:
No sé cu*á*l es la dirección adonde se ha de mandar la carta. (¿Cu*á*l es la dirección? No lo sé).
No sé ad*ó*nde se ha de mandar la carta. (¿Ad*ó*nde se ha de mandar la carta? No lo sé).


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

No, para mi tampoco ese "donde" se acentúa, no es interrogativo, ni directo ni indirecto. Concuerdo completamente con el análisis de Gabriel.
Saludos


----------



## ZSThomp

Creo que valen las dos formas.  Entiendo lo que dicen Miguel y Gabriel, pero creo lo que dice ukimix.

Mi cerebro no nativo lo piensa asi:  "No sé la dirección adonde se ha de mandar" es como decir "No sé la dirección", y luego por separado "Adónde se ha de mandar?" 

Sin embargo, tampoco se ve mal asi sin acento: "No sé la dirección adonde se ha de mandar."

Me inclino más por "dónde" con acento porque la frase en sí apunta a que el hablante quiere saber la dirección por lo que dice "adónde se ha de mandar la carta?"


Z


----------



## Agró

No debe acentuarse. No es interrogativo, ni directo ni indirecto. Es *relativo*, y su antecedente es "dirección".

_No sé a d*ó*nde mandarlo.
No sé la dirección ad*o*nde se ha de mandar._


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Agró said:


> No debe acentuarse. No es interrogativo, ni directo ni indirecto. Es *relativo*, y su antecedente es "dirección".
> 
> _No sé a d*ó*nde mandarlo.
> No sé la dirección ad*o*nde se ha de mandar._



En efecto, ésa es precisamente la diferencia: en el segundo caso podría sustituirse el "donde" (sin tilde, relativo) por "a la que" o "a la cual", así:
_No sé la dirección a la que se ha de mandar
_
Saludos


----------



## ukimix

No estoy muy claro sobre esto. Vuelvo cuando me aclare... ¡si es que lo aclaro!


----------



## Peterdg

Es que la RAE tendría que abandonar esa idea de "interrogativa indirecta" para poner tildes.

Y decir que hay una explicación sencilla que da buenos resultados y que no da lugar a ambigüedades de interpretación.

Si donde/dónde introduce una subordinada sustantiva, es con tilde. Si donde/dónde introduce otra cosa (es decir, una subordinada relativa o adverbial), es sin tilde.

En "No sé dónde mandarlo", "dónde mandarlo" es el OD de saber: es decir que introduce una subordinada sustantiva.

En el caso de "No sé la dirección adonde se ha de mandar", "adonde se ha de mandar" es una subordinada relativa (o adjetiva): funciona como adjetivo que califica el antecedente "dirección".

Un ejemplo con una subordinada adverbial: "Arreglará el coche donde se encuentra ahora; no hace falta desplazarlo".


----------



## ZSThomp

Creo que esto va mas alla de mis conocimientos actuales...Ni se qué son las subordinadas sustantivas y las subordinadas relativas.  Lo bueno es que al leer varias veces el comentario de Peter arriba ya voy aprendiendo a sentir la diferencia.

Z


----------



## Sibutlasi

La respuesta de Peterdg es absolutamente exacta. Aplicando las reglas que presupone al caso que aquí se discute - _Me preocupa la incertidumbre de no saber por *donde pueda salir _*- *si *no* pone tilde en el _dónde,_ para indicar que _por dónde pueda salir_ es una 'interrogativa indirecta' y actúa como *complemento directo* del verbo _saber_, sólo cabe interpretarla como una cláusula de relativo sin antecedente (de lugar) explícito (como la de _Fuimos a casa de mis padres *por donde solemos ir*_), pero entonces, en ese contexto, debería funcionar como complemento *circunstancial de lugar* de _saber_, con lo que el verbo _saber_ *no* llevaría el complemento directo que *exige*, y la oración tendría que ser tan agramatical como cualquier interpretación no elíptica de _*Me preocupa no saber por la calle/por la ciudad,_ etc. Su oración, pues, sólo es interpretable y gramatical si pone tilde en el _dónde_.

S.


----------



## Peterdg

El método que comenté sobre "donde/dónde" también es válido para discernir entre "como/cómo" y "cuando/cuándo".



ZSThomp said:


> Creo que esto va mas alla de mis conocimientos actuales...Ni se qué son las subordinadas sustantivas y las subordinadas relativas. Lo bueno es que al leer varias veces el comentario de Peter arriba ya voy aprendiendo a sentir la diferencia.


Una subordinada sustantiva es una subordinada que desempeña el papel de un sustantivo (es decir que es posible sustituir la subordinada por un sustantivo). Sintácticamente una subordinada sustantiva puede ser el sujeto o el objeto directo de una oración.

Una subordinada relativa (o adjetiva) es una subordinada que desempeña el papel de un adjetivo (es decir que es posible sustituir la subordinada por un adjetivo).

Una subordinada adverbial es una subordinada que desempeña el papel de un adverbio.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Esta consulta de Drusky me recuerda un hilo abierto por DanielaKlein efinalesen octubre pasado: mira por {donde/dónde} pisas. El segundo ejemplo que da allí Daniela (de una obra de Julia Navarro) queda aclarado perfectamente por la explicación que da aquí @Sibutlasi.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Estimado Drusky:
No te desesperes. Creo que el asunto es más sencillo. Donde no lleva acento cuando puede reemplazarse por "en el cual, en la cual, en que, en dondequiera". Esta es la casa en donde (en la cual) vivo. Va sembrando el terror por donde (dondequiera que) va.
Si no puede reemplazarse, lleva acento.
¿En dónde vives? (No tiene sentido decir ¿en la cual vives?).  ¿Para dónde vas?. Dime en dónde instalo la ducha. Mira por dónde pisas.
Esta es la direccion a donde (a la cual) debes enviar la carta. 
Saludos


----------



## ZSThomp

> Una subordinada sustantiva es una subordinada que desempeña el papel de un sustantivo (es decir que es posible sustituir la subordinada por un sustantivo). Sintácticamente una subordinada sustantiva puede ser el sujeto o el objeto directo de una oración.
> 
> Una subordinada relativa (o adjetiva) es una subordinada que desempeña el papel de un adjetivo (es decir que es posible sustituir la subordinada por un adjetivo).
> 
> Una subordinada adverbial es una subordinada que desempeña el papel de un adverbio.



Gracias Peter por seguir aclarando este tema.  
Si uso la frase del hilo que mencionó swift, vamos a ver si lo entiendo bien.

"Mira por dónde pisas!"  "Por dónde pisas" es el CD de "Mira" por lo que es una subordinada sustantiva.  Cuando es parte de una subordinada sustantiva, "dónde" lleva tilde.  Estoy en lo correcto?
Qué tal:
"Mira por donde has entrado."  Se supone que "donde" sin tilde representa una subordinada relativa o adjetiva.  Por más que intento, no alcanzo a entender cómo "por donde has entrado" es como un adjetivo.  o tal vez sea una subordinada adverbial??

Z


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, ZSThomp.

En efecto, el último ejemplo es una subordinada adverbial; se podría sustituir por _ahí_.
- No tengo las llaves, creo que se me han perdido...
- Repasa tus movimientos.
- Venía de dejar el coche y entré por el garaje.
- _Mira por donde has entrado (ve a mirar por ahí, por esa zona)
_
Saludos


----------



## ZSThomp

AH!! Entonces si es una subordinada adverbial! Es que estuve buscando una subordinada adjetiva.

Sé que "mira por donde has entrado" no lleva tilde pero lo que me sigue confundiendo es que la parte "por donde has entrado" puede ser sustituida por "lo" o sea, un complemento directo de modo que también puede ser una subordinada sustantiva..no??  

Z


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

No, en el caso que estamos tratando ya queda dicho que NO es una subordinada sustantiva sino adverbial, por lo que _por donde has entrado_ (así, sin tilde) no puede ser complemento directo. Si lo fuera (subordinada sustantiva y, en ese caso, complemento directo de _mira_), debería acentuarse _dónde_. 

Una posibilidad (aunque me rechina un poco ese _por_ como introductorio de un complemento directo):

Alguien entra a una habitación, en lugar de por la puerta, por un pequeño boquete que hay en la pared ( supongamos que se están haciendo reformas en la casa...); la persona que estaba dentro mira a quien ha entrado así (sigamos suponiendo que es alguien corpulento y de gran volumen) y el lugar por el que ha accedido (el boquete es estrecho), y dice, con cara de asombro: _¡Pero, bueno, ¿cómo lo has hecho? Mira por dónde has entrado! ¡Míralo!
_
Saludos


----------



## ZSThomp

Gracias por tu ejemplo vivido y creo que entiendo casi todo.  Lo que pasa es que en todas las frases del mundo la clausula que tiene "donde" puede ser fisicamente sustituida por "lo"

1:Si digo "Mira por donde pisa Michael Jackson en Billy Jean", tambien puedo decir "Miralo!".
2:Si digo "No sé adónde mudarme", tambien puedo decir "No lo sé."
3:Si digo "No encuentro el restaurante adonde quiero ir."  Tambien puedo decir "No lo encuentro."

Habiendo dicho todo eso...

Creo que la primera oracion es una subordinada adverbial.  La segunda es sustantiva y la tercera es adjetiva.

Z


----------



## GabrielasBooks

Y mi pregunta es....

En la oración «¿Es aquí donde tengo que resumirlo?», ese «donde» ¿llevaría acento?

Gracias.


----------



## chamyto

No, no lo lleva.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

Cuando es adverbio interrogativo se puede sustituir por "(en/a) qué lugar" sin que cambie el significado.

Tomando los ejemplos del DRAE:
- _Preguntó desde *dónde* podía disparar. > Preguntó desde *qué lugar* podía disparar.
- ¿*Dónde* estamos? > ¿*En qué lugar* estamos?
- ¿*Dónde* vas? > ¿*A qué lugar* vas?_

En tu ejemplo: "¿Es aquí (en/a) qué lugar tengo que resumirlo?". No encaja, por tanto no es interrogativo (aunque esté dentro de una pregunta su función es otra) y va sin tilde.


----------



## kunvla

GabrielasBooks said:


> Y mi pregunta es....
> 
> En la oración «¿Es aquí [el lugar] donde tengo que resumirlo?», ese «donde» ¿llevaría acento?
> 
> Gracias.


Tu oración pertenece a las llamadas «construcciones de relieve o perífrasis de relativo», así pues, como se sabe, los pronombres relativos no se acentuan.

Saludos,


----------



## carolinayan

Surgió gente de donde parecía que no hubiese nadie y se armó revuelo.

1. ¿Aquí por qué no se usa dónde ya que no existe un antecedente?

(Editado: una pregunta por hilo.)


----------



## lavecilla

-
Como método práctico, al margen de explicaciones gramaticales, te sugiero lo siguiente, Carolinayan:

Si tienes claro en qué casos se acentúa el _*que*_ y en qué otros casos no se acentúa, no tienes más que sustituir _donde_ por _sitio_, de este modo:

_Surgió gente de *donde* parecía que no hubiese nadie --> Surgió gente de un sitio en (el) *que* parecía que no hubiese nadie. _(Ni _dond_e ni _que_ se acentúan).

_No sé *dónde* he puesto mi cartera --> No sé en *qué* sitio he puesto mi cartera. _(Ambos se acentúan).

_Pues tu cartera está *donde* siempre la guardas --> Pues tu cartera está en el sitio en (el) *que* siempre la guardas. _(No se acentúan ninguno de los dos).

Otro ejemplo para terminar. Es un refrán español aplicable a las personas que se dejan llevar por lo que piensan o hacen los demás:

_¿A *dónde* va Vicente? --> ¿A *qué* sitio va Vicente?_

_A *donde* va la gente. --> Al sitio (al) *que* va la gente._


Espero haberte ayudado, pero si deseas una explicación desde un punto de vista sintáctico, doy paso a los expertos.

A seguir bien.

(Creo que para la pregunta sobre _hubiese_ tendrías que abrir otro hilo).


----------



## fpatane

Leí muchas definiciones (si, se que leí va sin tilde, es costumbre), sobre el adverbio y como usarlo

pero me queda la duda de cuando es un indicativo, marco un ejemplo que escribí recién sobre un recorrido de colectivo:

"Me acabo de fijar, podés tomar el 160 en Dorrego y Figueroa Alcorta que diga "x aeroparque" y el mismo va por lugones, sarmiento, agarra costanera, ahí preguntale al chofer dónde te bajás"

Es decir, a la vez indico un lugar (donde) pero también lo hago en forma de pregunta hacia un tercero "dónde"

Cuál de las 2 es correctas y por qué motivo?
Agradecido! =)


----------



## iribela

"Preguntale al chofer dónde te bajás" se refiere a preguntar en qué parada tenés que bajarte.
Si no le ponés tilde, ese 'donde' se referiría al lugar en que estés (cuando te hayas bajado).

No sé dónde está mi cartera. Está donde la dejaste.

Yo 'leí' lo escribo con tilde.


----------



## Agró

iribela said:


> Yo 'leí' lo escribo con tilde.


¿Acaso se escribe de otra manera?

*Pretérito perfecto simple *(conjugación del DRAE)

yo *leí *
tú / vos leíste 
usted leyó 
él, ella leyó 
nosotros, nosotras leímos 
vosotros, vosotras leísteis 
ustedes leyeron 
ellos, ellas leyeron


----------



## iribela

Agró said:


> ¿Acaso se escribe de otra manera?
> 
> *Pretérito perfecto simple *(conjugación del DRAE)
> 
> yo *leí *
> tú / vos leíste
> usted leyó
> él, ella leyó
> nosotros, nosotras leímos
> vosotros, vosotras leísteis
> ustedes leyeron
> ellos, ellas leyeron



Por eso lo dije Agró...


----------



## pacopoleos

Las variables son grandes y depende *dónde* se ponga el objetivo y *quien* lo estudie. 


Señores, ¿en esta frase el DONDE y el QUIEN llevan tilde? No paro de darle vueltas, he aventurado la primera con tilde y la segunda sin ella, pero sin seguridad. Ayuda, please.

Paco.


----------



## UnaVidaReal

A pesar no ser nativo, me atrevo a ofrecer una respuesta: Me parece que en ambos casos las palabras forman parte de una pregunta indirecta. Que yo sepa, palabras como “dónde”, “quién”, etc. siempre llevan tilde si forman parte de una pregunta indirecta.


----------



## Gualtier

Yo lo escribiría así:

... depende *de* dónde se ponga el objetivo y *de* quién lo estudie.


----------



## kunvla

pacopoleos said:


> Las variables son grandes y depende de *dónde* se ponga el objetivo y de *quien* lo estudie.
> 
> 
> Señores, ¿en esta frase el DONDE y el QUIEN llevan tilde? No paro de darle vueltas, he aventurado la primera con tilde y la segunda sin ella, pero sin seguridad. Ayuda, please.
> 
> Paco.


Hola, Paco:

La nueva _Ortografía de la lengua española_ (2010) opina a ese respecto lo siguiente (§ 3.4.3.2.3 _Escritura con tilde o sin tilde_, p. 264):

«Hay verbos como _gustar_, _depender_, _saber_, _ignorar_, _olvidar_, _recordar_, _imaginar_, etc., o expresiones como _según_ o _independientemente de_, que pueden construirse, bien con oraciones de relativo sin antecedente introducidas por un relativo átono (sin tilde), bien con oraciones interrogativas indirectas encabezadas por un interrogativo tónico (con tilde), sin que a menudo la elección de una u otra estructura oracional suponga una diferencia sustancial de significado».​
Ya que se trata del verbo 'depender de' en tu ejemplo, caben los dos análisis:

_Las variables son grandes y depende de dónde se ponga el objetivo y de quién lo estudie_ (oración interrogativa indirecta = 'depende de en qué lugar se ponga el objetivo y de qué persona lo estudie').​
_Las variables son grandes y depende de donde se ponga el objetivo y de quien lo estudie_ (oración de relativo sin antecedente = 'depende del lugar en que se ponga el objetivo y de la persona que lo estudie').​
Saludos,


----------

